# Medicated FET in June



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Just wondered if anyone else is having a medicated FET in June?  I would love to hear from you and make some cycle buddies.

We are having baseline scan tomorrow afternoon, I have been DR since 4th May.  If all goes according to plan, we start pregnyl or prognova not sure which ones which  .  ET is scheduled for 6th June assuming everything works as it should.    

DH and I are both feeling excited, scared and a little apprehensive but I have been having acupuncture and reflexology since our BFN in March and they have helped me feel both relaxed and ready both physically and mentally   .

We have been training ourselves to think   thoughts and are hopeful that this will be the one     .

Looking forward to hearing from any of you going through FET, wishing you all lots of luck and sending     thoughts.

Ells


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ells,

Sorry to read about ur bfn.  

I am currently waiting for my af to turn up and then on day 2 i can start d/r. Im going to have a medicated fet when i finally get started.   I know i havent started yet but thought i would reply hope that is ok.

Hope ur scan goes ok 2moro let me know how u get on.

Take care
Katie xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Katie,

Nice to speak to you.  I will keep you posted on events.  Hope all goes well for you with the FET, keep me posted.  Have they told you when you are likely to have your transfer?

Sending you lots of     vibes.

Elly


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Scan went well today - everything is looking good.  Start progynova tomorrow.  Next scan due on 2nd June and ET scheduled for 6th June - fingers crossed.

  
Elly


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Elly

Glad Ur scan went OK. I don't know when transfer will be. Do u know how long a medicated fet takes from d/r to transfer ? I have heard its about 6 weeks but just wondered. 

Still waiting for AF to arrive hope its soon so i can start fet.

Take care Hun,
Katie xx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

HI Elly

I am currently d/r for my first FET (never got to ET last time as I got OHSS).  Have a scan tomorrow with ET sceduled for 11th June all being well.

It's wierd because on the last treatment I was so excited, I told everyone and thought of nothing else, but with this one I am almost pretending its not happenning.  I do my injections but other than that I am really not thinking about it - I have only told one friend which is so unlike me!  

Anyway just wanted to wish you and Katie loads of luck for your upcoming FETS

xx


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Karen, Welcome to the thread. I to had ohss and me cycle was abandoned to. I'm exactly like u when i started my icsi treatment i told a lot of people because i thought it would work but then when i had ohss i felt like i let everyone down and now with fet i have only told our families and my boss don't want to tell many people in case it doesn't work but will see how it goes.

Elly, Hi Hun how r u today ?

Well I'm still waiting for AF to turn up and then i can start d/r on day 2 hoping she turns up soon as i just want to get started now.

Good luck to both of u with Ur tx.

Take care 
Katie xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Karen,

Nice to hear from you  .  I hope your scan goes well. Like both you and Katie I dont feel as excited about this one, but maybe its because we know more about what is going on and its not 'all new'.  The good thing is there is no risk of OHSS  .  I suffered from moderate OHSS with our first fresh cycle, I dont think the doctor should have done the ET but as we were told we shouldnt look back with what ifs.  It obviously was not meant to be  .    

Hi Katie  , I feel okay today, relieved that everything looked okay yesterday at the scan.  I was worried that they may tell us that I had cysts.  Started the progynova today and am starting eating a handful of brazilnuts and drinking fresh pineapple juice daily as these are supposed to be good for your lining. Hope your AF starts soon, its funny but when you dont need it your happy when you dont get it but when you need it to its frustrating that it doesnt start  .

Karen, keep us posted on how things go.  I really hope that this is the one for you.    

Sending you both lots of  ,   and   vibes.

Elly XX


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Katie,

sorry I didnt answer your question about how long FET takes sorry   .  Had a long day at work sorry!!    My FET has taken 6 weeks from the point of DRing to transfer date, but I have read that it depends on wether you have a long or short protocal.  If you are on 6 weeks your ET would be end of June I would imagine.  I really hope that you can start your FET cycle soon. 



Take care,
Elly XX


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi there

Great to hear from you both.

Elly - you are right it is so nice not to worry about OHSS.  I only had a mild case (wasn't hospitalised) but it was extremely painful, I really wouldn't relish going through that again!  It is so difficult though, you feel so cheated when you get that far and then ET doesn't happen but as you say, what is meant to be will be.

Had my scan this morning and so far so good   - no cysts and lining thin (only bit of me that is ha!) so start taking the progynova tomorrow.  The nurse said they look for womb lining of 8+ - is that the same as you have both been told?

Katie - Hope AF shows up soon - as Elly says, she never quite behaves how you want her to  .  If things go to plan, it will be 5 weeks from start of d/regs to ET for me but she did say it could be longer if my womb lining isn't think enough.

Anyway wishing you both all the luck in the world - can't wait to hear how you both get on xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Karen,

I am really pleased that everything went so well for you today, fingers crossed that your linning thickens.  Our nurse didnt tell us about the thickness measurements  , although I have read that it has to be 11 but I am not sure if it varies by clinic.  My next scan is 2nd June where they will measure the thickness, I will keep you posted with progress.  Please keep us posted with progress.  Sending you lots and lots of    .

Katie, how are you lovey, any sign of AF?


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Ladies,

Hope Ur both fine today.

Ells, I have just looked at my profile and thanks for Ur comment i have put a comment on Ur profile and on ur's to Karen.  
Hope Ur scan goes OK on 2nd June not long to go now eh!

Karen, Glad Ur scan went OK. I have not been told what my lining should be they might tell me when i actually start d/r and when i go for scan.

Well AF still not arrived   I have looked at my last 3 AF's and they have been 38/37 days today is day 35 so she should be here soon. I hope sometimes i think i am going to come on but then nothing happens never mind.


----------



## oneunited (Feb 10, 2005)

Hello ladies.  I should be having a FET in June.  I had my Prostap injection last week and have my baseline scan on 29/5.  I think the transfer will be about 2 weeks later all being well.  Good luck to you all.  I'm dreading the 2ww!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome to the thread oneunited  ,

Good luck for your baseline scan I hope all goes well for you.  We will be a couple of days appart on ET, it will be great support during that dreaded 2ww  .

Hi Katiechick,  your AF is a bit like mine then - it makes it sooooooooo much worse when you are waiting for it to start.  I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you. Thanks for your comment!!!  

How are you Karen?  Are you starting to get excited?  I really want to get this over with!  I hate the build up!
I am having a pamper week the week of ET - I am going to have a hot stone massage on Wednesday 4th and then my last acupuncture and reflex on thursday!  Its all getting expensive but it will be worth it in the end!!  Lots of    . 

Hope you are all okay, speak to you soon.
Elly


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Ladies,

Hope Ur all OK today.

Ells, Not long to go till Ur scan Hope it goes OK. Ur massage sounds wonderful.

Karen, How r u Hun Hope Ur getting on OK with taking progynova.

Welcome One united, Hope Ur scan goes well.

Well ladies AF finally showed her face this morning.    Who would have thought i would be pleased to see AF eh! I start my nasal spray 2Moro but i need to phone my clinic now to book  a scan for 2 weeks Tuesday actually feels like  i am getting somewhere now.

Hope Ur all well speak soon
Take care 
Katie xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Katiechick thats great news  !

I really hope everything goes according to plan.

Have a great bank holiday weekend ladies, hope you enjoy the nice long break.

Elly


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi Everyone 

I am have med FET at the moment. Had my baseline scan Thur last and now taking clinaval for a couple of week. Have scan arranged for day 12 (june 3rd) and the clinic said would prob have ET mon 9th June if everything goes well. 

Have 5 frosties and will have them all defrosted at the same time - just having this one last go at FET. Dont feel strong (emotionally pus active toddler in tow ) to have icsi again and i am getting old  

wishing good vibes to us all    

maddie.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Maddie,

Welcome to our thread  .

I am sorry to hear that you are feeling a bit   about the process but keep your chin up, you have us girls here for support.  
Sending you lots and lots of luck and postive vibes    .

Katiechick, Karen and Oneunited, how are you all.  Katie are you sniffing?

Hope you all have a great bank holiday - regardless of the weather!!!!

Elly


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Maddie, Welcome to the thread. Really hope this tx works for u Hun.   

Hi Karen & Oneunited, How r u Girls Hope Ur both OK.

Ells, Not long till Ur scan and bet u can wait for et.

I started sniffing and have got a really bad head ache. Does anyone know if i can take anyting for it ? My last tx i got a head ache but just put up with it but it seems really bad this time round. 

Have got to have my first scan on 10th June its seems ages away but its only 2 wks so I'm hoping the time will fly by. I have got to have a 2nd scan 2 wks after my 1st scan is this the same with everyone else ?

Wishing u all lots of luck
Hope Ur all having a nice bank hol I'm working  

Take care Ladies,
Katie xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Katie,

Have you tried that headex roll on stuff?  Its supposed to be really good and means you dont take any tablets.  Also I if you rub the base of your thumb and thumb tip this is supposed to help if you have a headache.  My clinic have told me that I can take paracetamol if I need too, can you ring yours and check with them?

I really am keen to get moving on this FET, my next scan is a week on Monday, fingers are very tightly crossed that everything looks as it should!  I have been eating plenty of brazil nuts and drinking my pineapple juice -  .

It sounds like your ET will be towards the end of June.  It may conincide with my 2ww, we can   together!  I really do hope that it all works out for everyone.    .  

Speak again very soon, enjoy the rest of the weekend. 

  

Elly


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies  ,

Hope you are all okay.  Is anyone else taking progynova?  Have you had any side effects?  I have found that it has made me really tired even though I have had a fairly good nights sleep. 

Me and DH are counting down the days, keeping our fingers crossed      .
Not long now.

Sending you all loads and loads of positive vibes.                 
Elly


----------



## VH1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi

Can I join you? I think I'm a little further behind than the rest of you! 
I am due to start on Buserelin injections on day 23 which is June 17th. Does anyone know how long it takes after this?

I was really excited when we had our first IVF in November but dreading this one for some reason. My best friend just told me she's pregnant which I think will make it all the harder to cope if we are unsuccessful again. Started accupuncture though, so trying to do something positive!

Good luck to everyone!

Vicky x


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Vicky,

Welcome to this thread. Ur more then welcome to join us. I have just started d/r with synral ? nasal spray and have got a scan on 10th June just over a week to go.

I know what u mean about Ur friend been pregnant because my sil had a baby girl yesterday only found today as my mil phoned and told me and she sounded so happy and have been crying all afternoon as i feel like i have let everyone down by not getting pregnant. Also my other sil is pregnant and so is my neighbour and 2 of my friends are to and its so hard and heartbreaking. 

Good luck with Ur tx.

Ells, I haven't started progynova if Ur having side affects phone Ur clinic and see what they say Hun. I still have a head ache but not as bad as it was.

 to everyone else hope Ur all OK.

Take care Ladies
Kt xx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sorry I haven't been around much - hope you are all okay  

This thread has started to get quite busy now - it's nice to be able to go through it with other people.  Welcome to Oneunited, Maddie and Vicky  

Ells - I'm not bad thanks, hope you are okay?  Your pamper week sounds absolutely lovely - that should get you in a lovely frame of mind for the dreaded 2ww.  In answer to your question about the progynova, I have been exactly the same, in fact DP and I were just talking about it.  I'm knackered from the minute I get up until when I go to bed!  What date is your ET?

Katie - so glad your AF has finally turned up and you are on your way.  I find that it tends to go much quicker once you actually start on the drugs so hopefully it will be the same for you.  I can so symathise with you and Vicky (and probably everyone else on FF!!) about friends/family getting pregnant.  My step-sister (she is also my best friend) is due to give birth 2 weeks after I test which I am actually very excited about, but I have just found out that one of my other very good friends is unexpectly pregnant.  I am pleased for her but it adds so much pressure - she keeps going on about us going through this together which would be sooo lovely, but will just make it so much harder if it doesn't happen.

Anyway, will be thinking of you all and keeping everything crossed for lots of lovely BFP's on this thread     

xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Vicky welcome to our thread  .  As Karen said I think everyone has that sinking feeling when they hear that family/firends fall pregnant.  Like you I always feel as if I have let people down, I felt that even more when we had our first failed attempt in March this year.  .  However, I feel clearer in my mind this time and feel better in myself.  I have been having acupuncture and reflexology with this go and I believe it has really helped me to relax and prepare my body for the ET.
To answer you question reference how long the FET takes, I started DR on 4th May and our ET is due (all being well) on 6th June.  So its about 5 weeks.  I have my second scan on Monday, 2nd June to check linning thickness.  I have been eating plenty of brazil nuts and drinking fresh pineapple juice as this is supposed to be good for linning!!! 
I really hope that all works out well for you on this attempt.    .

Hi Karen,
Like you I feel really washed out - I read my side effects list and it isnt on the list!  It seems to have gotten worse since upping the dose.  My ET is 6th June assuming that my lining is nice a thick!!  I will find out on Monday as I have the scan in the afternoon.  I am also supposed to be getting some gestone (I think  ) instead of cyclogest which involved more injections - all being well I would start that on Wednesday.

Katie - Sorry that you are still suffering with a headache - that cant be very nice  .  One of my friends is applying the same pressure to me too - it is really hard- but I managed to have a good heart to heart with her and explained that we had to take one day at a time and I had to try not to get stressed as it wouldnt help.  Since this little chat, she has been better.  I am really pleased for all my firends and family that have babies or are expecting but it does get tough especially when you start all the drugs etc. 

Maddie and Oneunited, hope you ladies are okay.

Wishing you all lots and lots of luck.  Really hope that it all works out well.


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hello ladies, I am new on here and wondered if I could join your thread too?
I have one daughter from my first IVF cycle and my 2nd recent cycle ended in BFN so am about to embark on my first FET.  

I start sniffing next Monday 9th June in preparation for my FET.  I have one blastocyst frozen and willing it to survive the thaw.   .  What are the odds like for this? Got a cupboard full of drugs...Suprefact nasal spray, Climaval HRT tablets and the lovely Cyclogest pessaries!

Still not quite lost all the weight from my last fresh cycle but am getting there.  Want to get back to my starting point before it all piles back on again.

I shall have a read and try and get up to date with you all.

Tamsin xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

tamelia said:


> Hello ladies, I am new on here and wondered if I could join your thread too?
> I have one daughter from my first IVF cycle and my 2nd recent cycle ended in BFN so am about to embark on my first FET.
> 
> I start sniffing next Monday 9th June in preparation for my FET. I have one blastocyst frozen and willing it to survive the thaw.  . What are the odds like for this? Got a cupboard full of drugs...Suprefact nasal spray, Climaval HRT tablets and the lovely Cyclogest pessaries!
> ...


Hi Tamsin & welcome to FF 

I notice you deleted your other post that I replied to you on  but glad you've now found this thread ! Why don't you also introduce yourself on the Introductions board and tell us a little bit more background about yourself.....this helps us point you in the right direction for boards on FF and give you hints and tips on how to navigate the website....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

and here's a link to the Hoping for another miracle board where you can chat to other members who've successfully conceived through IVF/FET but are trying again through treatment....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=153.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome to our thread Tamsin  .

Wishing you lots of luck on your FET.

Hello everyone!  I had my scan yesterday   and my lining is 8.3 - which they tell me is very good.  So all systems are go for FRiday    .  The next hurdle the defrosting of !  We have aksed the hospital to defrost 2 at a time to try and limit any wastage hopefully all goes well Thursday when the warm them up!!!!     The bad news however is that I have to have gestone injections in to my   by my DH  .  I am not looking forward to this bit because it looks like it might hurt  .  The nurse did say that once we have gone past the dreaded 2ww we will be able to change to cyclogest pesseries.  

Hope you are all okay.  Katie how are your headaches?  Did you manage to find something to take for them?

Maddie, hope you scan goes well today, let us know how you get on.

Oneunited, how did the baseline go?  Are you still on for FET in June?

Hi Karen, have you had your lining scan yet?  Are you stilll having FET on 11th June?

How are you today Vicky?  

Best of luck ladies, sending you all lots and lots of            

Elly


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Minxy, I shall take a look although I don't have as much time as I'd like to post on different forums but I'll give it a go!!  I only deleted the other thread to avoid confusion.
Congrats on the scan Elly, great news, wishing you lots of luck for the defrosting.  The injections don't sound too pleasant though .
Hello to everyone else too.  Just enjoying 5 minutes peace and quiet whilst the kids are asleep upstairs (i'm a childminder).  Kettles boiled!
Tamsin xx


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Hope Ur all OK.

Tamsin, Welcome to the thread. Good luck with Ur tx. I to have a cupboard full of drugs DH calls me a druggie  

Elly, Glad Ur scan went OK. Was that Ur second scan ? Are they thawing them on Thursday and then et on Friday ? Good luck with Ur   and with Ur injections.

Oneuntied, Maddie, Hope Ur scans went well. Let us know.

Vicky, How r u Chick ?

Well the headaches are still there now and again but not as painful as they were so are just seeing how they go. Have got my scan next Tuesday cant wait to get the first one out the way and then 2 weeks i have got another scan.

I have had a bad week have done 15 days at work then Bil girlfriend had a baby girl   Mil phoned and told me and she sounded really happy about it and it felt she was rubbing it in a bit and   that made me feel that i have let everyone down by not getting pregnant. Was thinking of talking to mil about it but am just going to leave it as don't need anymore stress. Oh well she has had the baby so just trying to forget about it but then other sil is due in september and if fet don't work this time i don't know what i will do.  

Right i have done enough rambling.

 To everyone i have missed hope Ur all OK.

Take care 
Katie xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

tamelia said:


> Thanks Minxy, I shall take a look although I don't have as much time as I'd like to post on different forums but I'll give it a go!! I only deleted the other thread to avoid confusion.
> Congrats on the scan Elly, great news, wishing you lots of luck for the defrosting. The injections don't sound too pleasant though .
> Hello to everyone else too. Just enjoying 5 minutes peace and quiet whilst the kids are asleep upstairs (i'm a childminder). Kettles boiled!
> Tamsin xx


Hi again

The links I provided aren't to different forums....they're just other boards on this FF website which will not only help us Moderators point you in right direction for best place for support and advise....but I think will also be of interest to you.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi Girls 

Hope that you are all well. 

Katie - i really feel for you. It's really difficult when those around us seem to fall pregnant and there are very special people like us that take a little while longer. Does your mil know what a tough time you are having? My family live in cloud coo-coo land - they think that ivf guarantees a pregnancy. I have lost count the number of times i have explained all the hurdles that we have to get over (and they are bl**dy high hurdles)  I am keeping everything crossed for you. 
   



Elly - congrats on getting over your latest hurdle   It's always a bit of a relief for a few mins when they say everything is ok, just before you focus on the next stage.  What are the gestone injections for?    for your frosties on Thurs   Hopefully we will be cycle buddies. 

Tasmin - Hi, sounds like you have all your drugs ready   I hope that everything works out for you. The clinic told me today that you have to take the HRT tablet climaval for 12 weeks when you get pregnant - i wondered why they gave me so many  

Karen - this time i have been shattered! at times I have felt that i could just close my eyes and sleep during the day! 

Vicky - good luck with your treatment and  the accupuncture I did reflexology last time and am sure that helped to relax me.  


Had my scan today and everything is ok. They said on th last scan  that  ET would proably be monday 9th  which i work out to be day 18 but today they told me this Friday afternoon ! I went "oh, ok, yes, well, right - better ring dh".   I have 5 frosties and they will defrost them all together (I reminded them today) - hopefully will get 2 ok to put back. My age allows 3 to be put back but bit undecided on that one.   They said they will defrost them on Friday. 

    fingers crossed that this is a lucky board. 
Will check in later in the week. 
Maddie.


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow, this thread is getting busy - hope you are right Maddie and this is a lucky board    

Ells - all set for Friday, how exciting.  Will keep everything crossed for you   .  Do you mind me asking how many you are having put back?

Maddie - lots of luck to you too for Friday - must have been a bit of a shock getting it brought forward like that      

Sorry to hear you've both been knackered too- I am sure DP thinks I'm making it up    

Katie - glad the headaches have eased a bit, but sorry you are going through a bad time of it a the moment  .  Other people just don't seem to understand that as happy as you are for other people, it just adds the pressure even more.  Really hope this is your time hun  

Hi to Oneunited, Vicky H and Minxy - and apologies if I have missed anyone, I'll blame it on the drugs  

Had my scan this morning and my lining is 8.5 so all set for next Wednesday.  My only slight concern (apart from none of my frosties making it of course!) is that nurse suggested that my consultant may push for me to only have one back if the embryos are of a good quality.  I know the clinic are very concerned with the risk of twins and as a result are quite insistent on putting one back if it is a fresh cycle, but they agreed to 2 as it is a  FET when we signed the consent forms nearly a year ago, and no one has ever raised it again since so I wil be very annoyed if they start this now.  We agreed to thaw 4 to start with, so if they are going to put one back I would only really want them to thaw 2 at a time but I don't really want to bring it up beforehand and give them the chance to change things - am thinking I will probably just leave as is and argue my case on the day     

Anyway, thinking of you all and looking forward to sharing the torturous 2ww with you all  

xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

it sounds as if everyone if moving along well -    .  Hope you are all okay.

Katie  , try and stay positive I know its hard but your time will come.  
My FET is scheduled for Friday, it was my second scan on Monday afternoon.

Defrost is today and like Karen, I dont want them to 'waste' any.

We have been told that they will put 2 embies back in all being well.  On our fresh cycle in March they only put 1 back and well you all know the rest.

I am waiting for the call from the clinic to let me know how the  are coming along.  Bit nervous about that but trying to remain  .

The gestone injections ......  !  The first one wasnt too bad but yesterdays was really sore - I have insisted that DH numbs the area with ice fully before coming within an inch (or a mile) with the needle     - it helps a little bit I think, all being well, I will change to cyclogest after 2ww.    It is quite expensive at our clinic - we paid just over £150 for 2 weeks supply  .  Still it will be worth it    .

I had my hot stone massage yesterday - absolutely fantastic - would recommend them to everyone!
I have my last acupuncture and reflex this afternoon so should sleep well tonight!

I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you all and seding you all lots and lots of luck and       
Elly


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Hope Ur all OK.

Ells, Hope its good news when they call u and hope et goes OK 2Moro. I will be thinking and   for u.

Karen, Maddie, Glad Ur scans went OK.

Hi to everyone else i have missed hope Ur all OK.

Well the head aches are back but think it is due to stress rather than the spray. Nothing else to report just waiting till Tuesday for scan.

Sending u all lots of luck and love
Katie xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Thank you for all your good luck messages and   vibes.

Well we had ET this morning - early!  .  Got the call from the embryologist yesterday they defrosted 2, which is what we asked for to prevent any wastage.  Well ... both survived    , frostie one was frozen with 5 cells and defrosted with all 5 cells and today it had divided to 7 cells which is great.  Frostie two was frozen with 4 cells and lost 1 on defrost, the doctor said its being lazy as it didnt divide anymore.    That didnt stop them putting both back in, he even warned us of the risk of twins  .  HE did say that there was a chance that lazy may not divide but also that it could hence the warning.

I did find the et a bit more uncomfortable then last time and I have been going to the loo loads since we got back.  I really felt the doc doing stuff down below  .  

I am feeling quite knackered at the moment, we had to be up at 6am to get to the clinic for 8 (it take a good hour and half to do the trip in rush hour) - we'll be having an early night tonight!

I am struggelling with the gestone injections though is anyone else having these?  I am going to end up with a polka dot  .  I have got three bruises and its a little sore from yesterdays injection.  .  Still on the bright side only 14 more to do before I can change to those beautiful cyclogest  .

Maddie how did you get on today?  I was thinking of you this afternoon    .  How many embies did they put back?  We really are cycle budies!  

Katie sorry to hear about your headaches, have you thought about having a relaxing treatment?  It may help - I know both reflexology and acupuncture have made a huge difference to me, my stress levels are virtually zero now.  The hot stone massages were truely wonderful and a great relaxing therapy. At least it the weekend now and you can chill out a bit.

Karen how are you lovey?  I cant believe the hospital have raised about the number of embies at the stage, surely they have to go by the consent form?  When we went this morning the doctor said that they would have made a strong case to have only 1 put back if they were both 7 cells, do you know how many cells your   have?  I would have had an arguement if they said they didnt want to put both back today, they are our embies afterall.  I feel that having 2 put back seems to give you a better chance, whether this is true I dont know but I know it feels like that to me. .  Is your otherhalf going to go with you on wednesday?  

Vicki, oneunited, tamsin, minxy hope you are all okay.

Wishing you all lots of   and a relaxing weekend.
Hopefully this thread will be a lucky one,  

Elly


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Congratulations on your ET Elly, great news they both thawed and sounds like you have a super embie too, brilliant!!  This is the hardest part now trying to remain sane for the next 2 weeks.

Hi to everyone else too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi Girls  

**** luck Elly     Yes we are cycle buddies  

Had ET this afternoon. 3 survived +  were good enough to put back in. Over the last day or two really had to think about the number we can put back in (3) compared to the possible outcome triplets or more.  Read quite a few post on FF and came to the decision that if we get 2 good ones then that is what we will go with. We had 2 good ones (thier description not mine) - 6 cell and 9/10m cell that had started to compact and we went with those. Got a lovely pic and lay on the table ready for transfer. 

Elly i agree with you  - i felt everything and it hurt me more - I am sure. Really had to keep telling myself to relax! 
Back home and going to laze on the sofa - DH is on toddler duty, dinner duty and shopping duty for the next few days.   Had better go now - he had just popped out with the little one to update family and is back asking why i am not flat on my back with legs in the air. 

Will come back with personals over the weekend. 

Good luck to you all.     
Maddie.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Tamelia!  Hopefully I will be able to focus on other things (yeah right ).  I am having an acu session next week so hopefully it will help with relaxing and make everything stronger!

Maddie thats great news, I am really please for you.  Your embies sounds really good , our 7 cell was starting to move to the middle and compact too!  Wow this really is exciting.

I have been resting up as much as possible, feel totally shattered  .

It is nice to be able to have company during the dreaded , really     for you all.

Lots of love and luck to you all,
Elly


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I hope you're not bored with the football already  .

I made a silly mistake last night.....   I had a hot bath.  Today I have read some threads that say you should not have one  .  I hope that this hasnt affected anything.  Showers from here on in!

I had briefly forgotten how awful this 2ww is  , still only 13days to go til test day.  Still feeling    .

Hope everyone is okay and as always sending       to you all.

Elly


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi Elly, just a quickie..... don't worry too much about the bath.  During my first 2ww which resulted in BFP I went to bed with a hot water bottle to keep my tummy warm, this was until i read somewhere that you shouldn't.  I'm actually convinced the warmth helped.
Hi to everyone else, will ret and catch up with everything during the week.  I start sniffing tomorrow!

xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Tamelia  , that makes me feel better.  I am sticking to showers from now on though. Hope the sniffing goes okay.

Hello everyone, hope you are all enjoying the beautiful weather!

Katie, how are the headaches?  I bet you are dying to get your scan over with on Tuesday and move to the next stage.  Sending you lots of love and luck for that.

Karen, how are you doing?  Sending you lots and lots of luck and     for wednesday.  Hope it all goes well.

Maddie how are you feeling?  Have you turned into the 2ww monster yet?  I did start doing the analysing everything thing yesterday but told myself to chill   and reminded myself it woudl be too early yet anyway!  (Thats me trying to be sensible   .)
I have had a few very mild crapy pains more on my left side but thats it, they seem to have eased up today though.  I think they were related to the et on Friday as it was more uncomfortable then before.  I have not been sleeping too well the last couple of nights but I think thats more because of my cold   so I feel quite tired.  Apart from that I still feel relaxed and positive    .

Vicki have you started your acupuncture yet?  I have to say I would definately recommend it, I really do feel it helped me be more relaxed and positive about everything this time.  I have also had reflexology and found that after the first 2 treatments I started falling asleep when I was having the treatment ( I did in my last acu (day beofre ET) too!)  apparently that is a good sign  .  

Hi Minxy, oneunited and anyone if I have forgotten you - sorry , hope you are all well.

Lots of love,
             and             

Elly


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

At home on my own - the house is q


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2004)

ha ha 

sorry i was  not looking at the screen whilst typing  

as i said - at home - its nice and quiet for once and should be relxing but keep doing the washing !!! someone stop me please.  

Vicki - i agree with elly - acupuncture or reflexology - anything that helps you to relax is good. Last time around i had reflexology for a few months before treatment. It was really good. Am sure it helped with the birth too. 

Elly -      i would not worry about the bath thing - Tamelia is proof. They tell you so many things to avoid and do/dont do. On the way out of the clinic i joked (winked at) with one of the staff and said "and of course no hoovering or cleaning up for 2 weeks" she smiled and said of course and then added and "no driving" !!!!!  Was she joking? They did not tell us this last time and its not on the letter they gave to us. Last time - i had no side effects from any drugs, felt no pain at ET and did not get any symptons during 2ww - this time have had dodgy tummy all during drug taking, felt real pain during ET and as of yet have felting nothing during 2ww. Suppose what i am trying to say is that there are no set rules - i tend to think we have a 50/50 chance now.       

Thinking posivitely and assuming that I dont get AF in the meantime ---The clinic (about 42/3 miles away) have given me an appointment for fri 20th in the afternoon for testing. They have a satelite clinic about 4 miles form my home which they hold appointments Tue and Thur afternnon / evening.  Dont really want to drive all that way to the main clinic - do you think i will be ok testing on Thur 19th and if so should i test first thing in the morning or wait until late afternoon - would welcome your thoughts girls  ........................

Karen - not long now.     

Katie - hope your scan goes well - another hurdle out of the way       

Good luck to everyone else. 

Maddie.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Maddie,

Thank you, you are both making me feel a bit better.  I am doing the silly thing of looking on the internet for advice, I am off from work this week to take it easy  .  I read on this one site that you should avoid sun bathing!  I had plans of sitting in the garden and reading my book as the weather is sooooooooo lovely.

You had blasts put back didnt you?  The 19th would be a day earlier, so I dont think it would be a problem does the satalite clnic know all your details?  All the test kits i have ever read advise that you should test in the morning as that it when your urine will be strongest but some of the early test kits say that you can test at any time of day.  I dont think it makes much difference. 

Like you I have also had an upset tummy I am sure its from those awful gestone injections - my poor  is quite sore now!

I am sending you lots and lots of luck,     and   for you to get that longed for result.

Hello thread friends!  I hope you are all doing okay.  Katie good luck for tomorrow I'll be thinkning of you.

As always


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi there everyone  

Katie - sorry to hear the headaches are back.  Hope they ease soon hun  

Ells - brilliant news about your little embies.  Wishing you loads of  luck for the dreaded 2ww.  I really wouldn't worry about the bath.  How many people don't even know they are pg until 3 months or so - I'm sure they must be having regular baths in that time (you'd hope so anyway  ).  I'm all set for Wenesday - I'm not having gestone injections though - just cylogest bum bullets from Sunday onwards.  I wonder why that is? 
Yep, my DP has the day off so will be coming to ET with me, which is good as aside from anything else, if it di work, I couldn't bear to have to listen to him telling everyone for the next 20 years how he wasn't even there when our baby was conceived!!

Maddie - congrats on being PUPO too.  Sorry ET was painful this time round, I didn't even realise it might be sore   . I can't imagine it would make a huge difference testing on 19th instead.  They always say morning but I suppose it depends how sensitive the pee sticks are.

Hello to everyone else.... xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi karen,

Good luck for wednesday.  

I never even thought of the bath thing the way you put it.  It must be the 2ww monster amking me panic  .

Hope everything goes well.

Take care
Elly


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies.

Hope Ur all well.
Just a short post from me. Sorry!

Maddie, Congrats on been pupo. Hope Ur OK

Elly, Hope Ur OK Hun. Stop looking on internet it will only make u think worse.   

Have got my scan 2Moro so will let u all no how it goes will catch up soon.

 To everyone else i have missed hope Ur all OK.

Love
Kt xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Good luck Katie - keep us posted.  

      
Elly


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Elly - I think we all get the 2ww monster.  I might be the voice of reason now but I can guarantee that if I make it to transfer this time I'll be on here with every worry/concern under the sun  

Katie -   for your scan, can't wait to hear how you get on

Now waiting nervously for the call to say whether our fristies have thawed okay  

How is everyone else getting on?

xx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Just had a call to say that three of the four frosties they thawed have made it


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Karen I am   for you.  My heart nearly came out of my chest when I go 'the call'  .  I know how you feel.    

Katie good luck again for today.  

I hope everyone else is okay.

Just in case you ladies need to know....  if any of you get a cold or sore throat the clinic told me today that you can have antibiotics, but cant take the throat sprays and some of the sweets.  I am about to pop off down to the chemist to get some locketts and more paracetamol!  Hopefull this it the worst day now and it will get better from tomorrow  .

Good luck everyone,


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Karen thats fantastic, is ET on for tomorrow?    .


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Elly, yes in at 1pm tomorrow!

Fortunately they rang early - don't think I could have waited all day!  I'm sure I stopped breathing until she said it was good news!

You poor thing - I hope you start to feel better soon xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

I really hope it all goes well tomorrow, best of luck.  

Sending you lots of   .

Keep us posted.

Elly


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Girls,

How r u all ? Hope Ur all OK.

Karen, Thats great news about Ur   Good luck for 2Moro Hun.

Ells, I hope Ur feeling better today.

I had my scan 2day and everything is OK and i can start progynove today.    The nurse told me we have 3 blast. I didn't realise we had 3 i thought we had just 1 blast and the other 5 are not blast.

I'm feeling more positive after my scan have got to wait another 2 wks for another scan but at least 1st scan is out the way.

Love 
Kt xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thats brilliant news Katie  .  Wow 3 blasts thats really good.  Do you know how many you are going to defrost?  

I am keeping everything crossed for you  .

I think that I have reached the top of the mountain with my cold - hopefully tomorrow things will start to improve   .

Sending everyone lots of         .

Love 
Elly


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

Kt - glad your scan is over with. Good news about the number of blasts you have.  - what will you do have a couple defrosted? They say that blasts are the best option so fingers (and toes ) crossed for you.     the only thing i did to improvev my lining was take co-enzyme q10 as recommened by zita west. Supposed to do something with the blood flow.
Took it last time, took it and still taking it this time   Even if it does not work it has the anti ageing properties - i quote :

"Ageing and the Immune System – studies with mice increased their lifespan by 50% with Co-Q-10 supplementation, and extended the youthfulness and ability to ward off infection"  


Karen - fab news, you can breathe now.   Keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow.    

Elly -      hope that you are ok   It's torture isn't it? I dont think i have turned into the 2ww monster but i am sure my DH would say differently.   I can not make any decisions at the moment   Just deciding what we are having for dinner is hard enough for my frazzled brain to cope with. Becoming a bit addictive to reading about 2ww    I usually try and stay away and keep positive but it's really hard.  I did not have blasts, my embies were just 3 day old one - hopefully tey will be ok.  

A close personal friend has just has another BFN (3 ivfs in total - had BFP then m/c last summer and then what seems like a chemical pregnancy in Jan this year) and they have told her that she will need DE if she wants to try again. I really feel for her and also feel very guilty.  She is understandably gutted at the moment. Doesn't was DE, just wants a baby with her DH. She is 42 so like me time is a-ticking. On a positive note she does have a DS by previous partner and her DH and DS get on fantastically - you would not know that her DH was not the father. 


Anyway, all we can do is try and keep positive and do the best we can

 
         

will pop in tomorrow. 

Maddie.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Maddie

Sorry to hear about your friend   .  It is always so tough  .

Are you taking your co enzyme during the 2ww?  I started it before but then stopped because I wasnt sure about taking it during.  I still have some tablets left from my last pack.

Have you had any funny moments, I have had waves of feeling a bit nauseus yesterday eve and today but not as if I am going to be sick then it passes.  

My embies were 3 day one too, KT you are really lucky to have 3 blasts as Maddies said they are supposed to be the best option.  

Hi everyone else, I hope you are all okay.

Karen again good luck tomorrow.

Elly


----------



## oneunited (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi Ladies hope you are all well.  My scan went fine and the FET is planned for the 17th June. Hope my blasts, survive the thaw.
Ells - I prefer injections to the pessaries!  I remember using one at work once and as I was walking down the office I could feel it sliding out!  I had visions of a pessary appearing out of the bottom of my trouser leg!!!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Oneunited.

Wow that sounds embarassing but funny if you know what they are like  !  I had to do mine last time in the morning when I got up and then just before bed!  The injections are okay, now that i am getting used to them its not too bad but still does sting a bit.  .

Good luck for the 17th!  i hope all goes well and that your frosties survive.   .

I am pleased to say that my cold seems to be passing   at long last but I had a coughing fit today in the shop and managed to somehow hurt my back -  .  Feels like I caught a nerve - totally stupid or what!  Still beats feeling terrible with a cold.

Hi everyone else, how are you all?

Maddie how are you feeling? Karen how did ET go?  KT how are you?  Tamelia, hope you are okay? Vicky hows it going?  If I have forgotten anyone, sorry - I'll blame the 2ww  .


Elly


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi Girls, 


just wanted to spread a bit of baby dust over us all. 

   

oneunited -  i laughed out loud reading your  pesseries post.  They are terrible aren't they - especially when the weather is warm. wishing you luck with your blasts amd tx.     

Elly - i use the Q 10 up until test day - I did this last time so i am doing it again - i'm a bit funny like that. I also keep a fish (paper one not real one   under my pillow ) and got quite worried last week when it had disappeared. When I first started treatment I used to put my Goldfish (credit Card) under the pillow (my chinese reflexologist said that fishes bring good luck) until my DH discovered it and asked "what te bl***y h**l is that doing under the pillow? " so I changed it for a cut out picture   It's true fertility treatment sends you loopy.  
How are you feeling?       - i thought i had a bit of a niggle in my tummy last night but have put it down to the amount of pasta i polished off at dinner.  


Hoping that things have gone well and you are resting Karen.      

Hello to everyone else. 

Maddie. 

Elly - have just read your post   You seem to be doing some extreme things to try and take your mind of this 2ww.   Dont know what is worse - the physical pain of back ache or the mental torture of the 2ww.     get well soon.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi maddie - Fish under your pillow    I am glad that you said paper ones otherwise it would get a bit smelly  .  I totally believe in trying anything and everything - i am wearing something orange every day as my reflex lady told me its the colour for fertility.  If it helps then I'm all for it.  I have my top up acu tomorrow which should be nice and relaxing

I have had some mild craps in my left side but nothing that you would really notice, they last a couple of seconds then nothing.

Still almost half way through!!

       

Elly


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Morning everyone  

Ells - glad your cold is on the way out - sorry it's been replaced with a bad back!  Hope you are okay hun, and not driving yourself mad yet.  Wishing you loads of luck and fairy dust  

Maddie - wishing you loads of luck too     .  You did make me laugh imagining a real fish under your pillow - yuk!  Gla dto hear it is just a pic! 

OneUnited - gal dto hear your scan went well.  Will be sending lots of positive thoghts to your lovely blasts   

Katie - how is the head now?  3 blast is fab  

Well had ET yesterday and all went well.  I was a bit apprehensive, probably because I've never got this far before but fortunately it was painless.  I had 2 embies put back, an 8 cell and a 7 cell - I didn't think to ask about grades at the time but trying not to get hung up about all that anyway.  The consultant asked me how many I was having put back and laughed and said "I thought you'd say that" when I said two.  He said he was okay with 2 with it being a FET but gave me the obligetory speech about the risk of twins which is fair enough!  Spent the rest of the day on the sofa but back at work today - boo!  Hoping that keeping busy will take my mind off things though.  TO be honest yesterday all feels a bit unreal, as it it was a dream now!

Anyway hoping you re all well and looking forward to lots of lovely BFP's


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Karen,

Sounds like you are off to a good start, your embies are good ones.  Do you know how many days they where at ET?  When is your test date?  I've not gone completely mad yet   .  I feel better this time than last time, I am still positive and feel okay (expect for back - cold now fizzelling out!).  I am focussing on other things - I'm trying to convince DH to go and have a look at a house - I want to move DH doesnt but we are getting new neighbours and they have a lot of cars and so I think it will be quite easy to convince DH to move soon  .  
I have been watching day time TV - and other than diagnosis murder and the property auction programme am bored with it!

Sending you lots of positive vibes     and    .

Hope everyone else is okay.


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Elly

They were day 3 embies I think.  Test date is 25th June    

I think it is a good idea to focus on other things.  Fingers crossed all the cars will convince DH of the need to move!  I've arranged for someone to come round to quote for a new kitchen tonight for exactly that reason, although how we will afford that and another round of treatment of this doesn't work I have no idea!

Are you off for the whole 2ww?  Glad you have nice weather whilst you're off  

Postive vibes and   right back at you hun xxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Karen,

I'm off for the first week and then back part days next week then back to normal the week after.  I am really lucky, I manage 500 men and my boss is great (and wrapped around my little finger   ) so he let me have the time off.  So I am making the most of it!

Your test date is a few days after mine        .  I just had my booster acupuncture - I kept nodding off, still amazes me that I do that with needles stuck in me  .  I really do find it relaxing though.

Our embies were 3 days old too, that must be a luck number  .

Me and DH are going to drive by this nice little house (bit of a project   ) this evening and take a closer look.  I'll have to do my best at convincing him that its worth it   .

I hope you are not working too hard and that your DH will spoil you when you get home.

Take care,


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi Girls, 

Hope that you are all well.  

      for everyone. 

Karen - glad that everything went ok for you. Your embies sound good to me    Our clinic does not grade them - or if they do they dont tell us.  I agree with you it's not worth stressing about. I hope that work takes your mind off things.        everythig crossed for you.    Did you get your kitchen quote? 

Elly - How's the back ?  Your boss sounds fab. Glad your acupuncture went well - like you say anything that relaxes you must be good.   Dont think i could cope with the needles - DH had to do all my injections. Have you convinced your DH about the house move? 

Has anyone turned into a knicker twitcher yet ? I have!! Convinced myself yesterday that i felt like AF was arriving and had to have lots of visits to loos to have a quick check. When my DD saw me checking my knickers she said "have you wet your pants ?" or "bit wet Mummy ?" Had to keep showing  her that they were not wet but she looked at me with doubts  I hope that she does not relay this info to anyone at nursery. 

Lots of        and        and a hugh spinkle of   for everyone.  

Maddie.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Maddie,

My back is getting there slowly but surely, DH and I think that it may also be related to the injections, the nurse said there is a chance that if you inject to far towards the middle of your back you can catch the sciatic nerve   .

I have been doing some knicker twitching but not too bad, like you I feel like AF is due but so far so good   .  I think the pain in my back is stopping me from going to the loo too often   .
I have ahd some twinges, again on my left side but nothing too bad but it is noticeable, I have had it since ET.  How about you Maddie and Karen, any signs or twinges?

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well.

Take care
Elly


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

HI there

Friday afternoon at last  

Ells - glad work were so good about you having time off, i think it's good way to ease back into things.  What did hubby think of the house you went to see?  Have you talked him round yet?

Maddie - that did make me giggle to think of your daughter going into nursey and telling everyone her mummy wet herself!!  Re the kitchen, the man came round and said we should have the quote within a couple of days - I am so impatient I always want to know there and then!

Glad you two are both doing okay and haven't gone mad with the terrible 2ww.     that  AF stays away 

It almost feels like I dreamt the transfer on Wednesday now and I'm finding it hard to really imagine that my little embies are really inside me!  Feel strangely calm at the moment and keep forgetting that I'm PUPO - I'm sure this feeling won't last next week though!  I imagine the second week must be torture  

Half way through for both of you now - hope that the next 7 days passes quickly for you both 

Wishing you both and all the other ladies on here tons and tons of luck and


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi karen,

I think this 2ww is affecting my brain but what does PUPO stand for   ?

We drove past the house and had a look, its quite 'compact' and needs to be extended - its actually a bungalow but has scope for improvement,   .  DH not so keen on it as it would mean living in a mess for quite a few months.  However, there is another one that has been on the market for a few months just around the corner - its a bit bigger (by 2 bedrooms) and it has a bigger garden over looking a field.  I phoned the agent for the details, to find to my delight that they had reduced the price by 25K   , DH is going to have a problem refusing to go have a look around.  I am jumping ahead of myself because we need to sell ours first - we need to spruce up our kitchen and 3rd bedroom first but wouldnt really take that much to get sorted!  Luckily we live in an area which has good schools so the houses tend to sell quite well. - Blimey listen to me, I'll shut up now   .

Your kitchen sounds really exciting, a friend of ours works for howdens and their Kitchens really nice (not price either!).

Its really good that you feel calm and relaxed, my nurse said that it a really good sign and good for your body and embies.

Enjoy the weekend.

Sending lots of 
                

Elly


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I hope you are all well.

Well this 2ww is starting to drive me mad  .  I have had some stronger cramping pains today   but no blood.  I dont normally suffer too much with AF pains tend to get a dull ache, so these pains are different.  I have been getting waves of feeling sick and light headed but nothing else.  I really hope everything is okay.  Still trying to keep     .  AF would have been due yesterday but we dont want it   !  Not sure that with all the drugs and stuff it would come when expected anyway  .  I had forgotten how hard this   is.  I think I am starting to worry   .  I am really     that it all works out     .

Onto good news, my cold has almost completely gone   and back is much better   .

Still havent managed to convince DH to go look at this house, but the details come through the post today and he did actually have a good look at it!   .

Maddie and Karen how are you feeling today?  Any funny moments or twinges?

Katie how are you sweetie, havent heard from you in a while, hope you are okay. How are the headaches?

Oneunited how are you doing?

Tamelia, hope you are okay.

Vicky, how are you doing?  Hope everything is going well.

As always sending you all           
and extra special


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Hope u wonderful ladies r OK today.

Elly, Hope the cramps go and hope its not AF. Will be   and thinking of u and hope u don't go mad with the waiting.  
Oh and pupo stands for pregnant until proven otherwise. Hope that helps and hope u can get DH to look at that house. 

Maddie, Karen, Hope Ur both OK and hope the 2ww isn't driving u both mad.   

 To everyone else i have missed I hope Ur all OK.

Well nothing to report from me only that i still have the head aches but i don't know why. I'm going to c how i go and if they get worse then I will phone my clinic.   

I start on 2 progynova tablets a day 2Moro for 4 days then it goes up to 3 a day. With taking 2 a day shall I take 1 in the morning with spray then the other on the night with spray again. The nurse didn't say so i might do that. I just want my other scan to come so i can have et but i know i have got to be  patient.  

I'm    and thinking    for u all.

Love 
Katie 
xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Katie,  

Thank you for the   , it freaked me out a bit but they have eased up a bit now still feel them but not as strong.  THe first few I had this afternoon took my breath away but I have been up and about to get things moving and blood flowing to the embies   .  It seems to have helped a little  .

My clinic told me to spread the progynova tablets and not take them together.  When I did the two tabs I have one in the morning with breaky and then one just before bed.  When I went up to three (still on 3 now) I take the extra one at about 2 in the afternoon.  I did forget to take the 2pm one the other day so had to take 2 in the evening left 30 mins between them but I think it upset my tummy a bit but back to normal now.  You must be a week from your next scan now, I really hope everything goes to plan.      Have you been eating brazil nuts and drinking pineapple juice?  Both are supposed to be really good for your lining, the contain sellenuim which is what we need to for good lining and for embies to implant.  I have been eating and drinking both but not too much juice - more nuts.  

Thanks for the translation, I have been trying to figure it out but didnt come anywhere close   .  

Hope you are enjoying the weekend, and I hope that your headaches ease up it must be really wearing on you.

Sending lots of 
           
                   
Elly


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi Girls, 

just checking in b4 bed.  

Elly - dont worry - i know it is a lot easier said than done.    Cramps may be a good thing - lots and lots of people have felt cramping and gone on to have the BFP.       I have had a couple of niggles - had one today - which lasted over an hour - dont know what it was - all i know is that AF has not arrived so it's still PUPO for us both      

Got told off by me DH on Friday evening - he came home from work and said "did you say you were going to test early on the Thurs ? - because you are not - the  clinic said to test on the Fri and that is the day we will test!"   I laugh because I had this conversation with him days ago.   I can understand why he is saying it but it's so hard waiting. Previously I was such a good girl - did not have HPT in the house etc and avoided buying them.  This time I have already had a quick sneaky look at the price at asda.   Feeling fairly positive at the moment so will be waiting until Fri to test. Of course i may change my mind, you know what the 2ww does to the brain  

Katie - hope time goes quickly so that you get your ET and join us in slowing going crazy on the 2ww.  

Karen - hope that feeling of calm lasts right up to your test date and you  get your bfp.     

Hi to everyone else. 

a shower of      for us all. 

Maddie.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Good morning ladies,

Well today I feel much better and have my PMA    back.  The cramps have subsided and are nowhere near as strong and no AF   .  I'm sat here eating my brazil nuts and drinking my pineapple juice.  This 2ww is sooooooooooooo tough.  

Anyway, better go have to have a shower then start looking at doing dinner for fathers day!

Hope you are all well, thinking of you all and sending lots of        .

Take care 
Elly


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi girls

Hope you are all doing okay or as well as can be expected on this horrible wait!

Katie - sorry you are still getting the headaches - I hope the next couple of weeks passes quickly for you and you are soon PUPO.

Ells - really glad your cold is on it's way out.  For what it is worth, I think your symptoms sound very positive    .  Not long now hun, am keeping everything firmly crossed for you.  Good luck working on DH re the house!

Maddie - hope you are okay too.  I'm really glad you are feeling positive, long may it continue.  Not long now for you either    .  Well done on staying away from the pee sticks.  I have to admit I bought 2 of the clearblue on Saturday whilst out shopping with a lovely FF friend - I also happened to buy a gorgeous little baby outfit for my sister who is due in 4 weeks - I did think the shop asssistant must have thought that a little optomistic  

Are both of you still intending to wait until Friday?  My official test date is Wed (25th) but I am intending to test Tuesday evening if I make it that far - if it is a positive than fantastic and if not at least it gives me a bit of time to come to terms with it - don't think I could do it and go straight to work as if nothing had happened.

Well its day 5 past transfer (embies are day 8 now) and nothing much to report on the symptoms front  .  My boobs aren't even slightly sore...  I suppose the only thing is a VERY slight stabbing feeling on the left hand side, but is so faint it could very well just be a product of my imagination!

OneUnite - how ar eyou doing hun?

Anyway, best get on with some work I suppose!

Karen xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Karen,

I dont think that you are being too optimistic I would call that seeing your PMA through!    

I feel okay today, have started the knicker twitching a bit more, but to be honest I have been going to the loo more often then normal.  I do feel a bit different cant put my finger on how but do feel a bit different.  My injections were going sooooo well but yesterdays was really painful - dont know why or what happened but it still hurts today i can feel it against my trousers   .  

I am back at work this week, I am doing half days so still taking it easy   .  

On the testing front DH is being quite strict about it, but I may test Wednesday or Thursday in some ways I would happily avoid is as I like being PUPO   .  

Like you Karen I had pain on my left side and on Saturday had really strong pains but these have now gone.  I am really worried that AF is going to start but it hasnt yet so I am staying with the PMA     .  I also think that my (.)(.) are a bit bigger but that could be due to the drugs i guess (my bra has beena bit tight) and I have been getting waves of nausea for the past few days on and off through out the day.     that this is all good.

You seem to be very chilled and relaxed about everything, I think thats brilliant as it is really tough to do this.  

Maddie I hope you are feeling okay and that things are coming along nicely. 

Katie, how are you sweetie, not long now and you will be on this awful wait   .

Got to shoot, boss is coming   .

Sending you all  lots of 
        and    and sticky vibes 
Elly


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

How is everyone doing today?

Ells - your symptoms sound very positive, especially the nausea - I have a very good feeling about you   .  I didn't realise until this morning that you are at Woking Nuffield too - who is your consultant?

Nothing to report my end.  No symptoms at all.  Not feeling very positive to be honest.  I just think I should be feeling something by now, but in all honesty I've never felt less pregnant in my life.  I'm worried now I'm being repaid for being so laid back and blase about it all    

Oh well, its not over until its over as they say so 

Hope everyone else is doing okay?  Lots of     and   to you all.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Karen,

Yes we are at the Woking Nuffield too - we are under Mr Brook but we havent actually seen him there yet!  We had Mr Riddle do the EC and the lady consultant did my first ET and then Mr Riddle did my FET.  Who are you with?
How have you found them?  
I think they are very nice and tend to be quite helpful, we have been quite lucky that we tend to see the same nurse each time we have been up.  We did have a run in with one of the nurses - she wasnt very nice, it was our first appointment and see assumed that we knew everything and prices etc and felt complete lost but since then we have had no problems.  It is a bit of drive to get there as we are in Southampton but we both felt really comfortable with Mr Brook so went with him there.

I really hope that you are right about my symptoms     , I have had some more twinges today but      yet keeping my fingers crossed that this is all a good sign.  I dont know if the nausea is related to the gestone or progynova - I havent actually been sick yet!  My (.)(.) dont feel sore and they dont have more veins but I read on FF from other people that some people get no symptoms and others get them just before test day.

I think you've done really well about being so chilled out about it all.  You have to stay postive         . Remember you are PUPO ! (I now know what this stands for   )

Hi everyone else,
Maddie how are you doing?

Katie how are you Sweet?  Hows the headaches, are you having your second scan next week?

Oneunited, I hope you ET goes well today sending you lots of     , how many embies did you get put back?  

Tamelia and Vicki hope you are both okay.  Hows the treatment going?

If I have forgotten anyone sorry, but hope you are okay.

As always


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hello, sorry not posted for a while, everytime i sit down to post a get pulled away and then there's another post and i lose track of where i am.
Anyway...hope you are all doing well.  I've been sniffing since last Monday and still waiting for AF, was expecting it over the weekend but no show yet.  Never gets it's timing right!!  Hopefully will be on the HRT tablets soon.  Not having a date booked for the scan either makes it feel like it's ages away.  Had a really nasty cough and cold but am getting over that now thank goodness.  Not easy trying to sniff the spray up your nose when everything's just trying to escape out of it!

Elly - you've reminded me to stock up on the brazil nuts and pineapple juice.  I'm knicker too but for the opposite of what you are not looking for!  The symptom spotting drives you mad as it changes every day.  It makes it the longest 2 weeks of your life.  Still keeping it all crossed for you.

Katie - Sounds like i'm not too far behind you, once AF arrives then i sniff once 2 times a day so will do 9am and 9pm, i've been told then to take 3 tablets so will do those at 8am, 4pm and 12 midnight...roughly.  I've had the headaches and the hot flushes this time round.

Karen - you sound very relaxed which can only be a good thing, i was like that first time round and really enjoyed the whole process (strange i know) that's when i got my BFP.  Have been a nervous wreck ever since then though ha ha.  Good luck, i always test early too, no will power!

Oneunited - congrats on ET today so how did the thawing go?  I've spoken to you before about our concerns with blasto thawing.

Maddie - are you testing this Friday?, good luck.  I bought a pack of 10 early HPT tests off ebay for £1.99 last time.  Naughty i know but didn't feel bad cost wise for keep testing.

Hi to everyone else too.  I must try and keep up more.
Tamsin xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Tamelia,

You must have had the same cold I had - horrible isnt it.  I am pleased to say that other then a snotty nose mine has all but gone   .  I hope that your AF arrives soon, I know what you mean it never comes when you want it too especially when you want it so that you can start the process rolling   .  

I wish you losts and lsot of luck and sending you plenty of     for your next go.

Keep us posted on your progress.

Elly


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi Girls.

sorry this is really quick, posting from work and trying to hide the page. 

tested with a clearblue digital this morning and got a BFP !!!! Rang clinic to check that it is not a false positive and they said no, its a positive - FET does not have the hcg (or whatever) in your system. Scan booked for 4th July !

sorry have to read post about - better go before i get cuaght. 

Keeping everying crossed for you all.             

Maddie.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG congratualtions, I hope this is the start of the positive results for everyone on this thread.  Thats such fantastic news.  
     .  Good luck for your scan on the 4th!

How many days earlier did you test?  

Really hope that you luck will brush off onto the rest of us.


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Congratulations Maddie, I'm so pleased for you.  Have seen so many BFN's lately so this has restored my faith!!  Roll on 4th July!
     

xx


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Maddie. Thats brilliant news hope Ur OK. I'm so pleased for u. 
   

Hope everyone else is OK will catch up with everyone in the wk. Nothing to report from me. Headaches are OK have got another scan next wk so will see how i go.

Take care 
Love 
Katie xx


----------



## Fa[email protected] (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks Girls  

I was posting from work and you know what it is like - people catch a glimpse of what ou are doing and it speads like wildfire all over the office.  

I dont know why I tested today   OTD is Friday (ET was Fri 6th). I had to go and drop a prescription at the doctors on the way to work and I asked them for a sample bottle. I was then early getting to the retail site where our office is so I popped into the Morrisons just to check out the price of the tests.  I blame Karen   her post about having 2 tests ready to use was whirling in my mind.   So, looked at the tests and the clearblue digital was £12.99 for 2 - not a bad price I thought to myself and then i saw a little sticker saying you can test up to 4 days early. Looked at the back of the packet and it showed 53% chance of getting a result 4 days early. Decided there and then to test !!! My rationale is - well it will probably be negative and then i would always have the 2nd one to test on maybe Thurs or Fri. Sounded good to me.  My embies were already 3 days old and then defrosted and put back in - surely this makes them another day older ?   Think I was grasping at anything just to test early. 

Tried to do a wee and managed to get out a little bit (already been a couple of times at home that morning). Stuck the stick  etc  and then waited. Got the biggest surprise of my life - Pregnant !!!  Qucikly ran to the car and rang my DH - he was in shock - I could tell - told me to ring the clinic. Rang the clinic and as I said they confirmed that it was a positive. Said I could go there and retest on Fri but said I would perfer to stay closer to home. Will collect letter for my GP from the satelite clinic locally and have appointment booked with GP for monday.  Managed to get out of work at 10.30 to go to a shop and popped over to where my DH works just to show him the positive test - worried that the word would disappear. Was a little worried he would be upset that I had tested without him, but I was not expecting a positve !!

Anyway, I know I am very lucky. We obviously have a long way to go but.... just feel so lucky. My problem at the moment is : my friend who got bfn a couple of weeks ago (and was told no chance of tx with own eggs) - she sent me a text at lunch time - do i ring her / text her and tell her the results or wait until OTD and then contact her. I know she is grieving at the moment. I just dont want to add to her pain. What do you think? Your thoughts would be appreciated. 

I think, no, I know this is a lucky board. I will pray for each and everyone of you.                       

Tamsin - we pray that AF stays away month after month and then on the months we really need her, where is she ?  During tx I have always been a least 1 week late and usually i am a 28 day on the dot sort of girl.      Once she arrives the real work starts.  Best wishes. I will be visiting the £ shop on Thur to stock up on the 3 for a £1 tests. Tests must be so cheap to produce, GPs should give them away to people ttc. 

Elly - you are next - I am sending you extra extra positive vibes.      I think you are right, some people get symptons and others dont. I dont really get any but a friend of mine can pin point the day she ovulates !!  I think your twinges etc are a positive sign that something is happening. You are in my thoughts. 

Karen - you are doing really well. Especially to stay calm. There is no proof anywhere that you have to get stressed to get the BFP.  Hope the rest of the week goes really quickly and then you are on the home stretch.     

Katie - hope those headaches subside soon - you seem to be suffering babes. What does the clinic say? good luck with your scan.    

Oneunite - hope that Et went ok. Let us know.      for you. 

Really hoping and praying for you all.                            

Maddie


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

hi all was on the May page but af late then shingles so i got put on hold. Now have been on 4 weeks suprecur injections and day 2 progynova. due scan in 12 days to check lining for ET. Its on a monday, does anyone know, will it be another week or will it be the end of that week. 

I am however worried as I've been bleeding now for 16 days. af just hasn't really stopped.  Its intermittent. Any idea if this is normal? Could it be infection? Thought it may stop with HRT. Glad to have started the HRT, am already feeling much better


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Maddie I am really pleased for you,  I think this is amazing     .  You made the right decision to test.  i am sure that my DH would be disappointed but over the moon if i got the result and did the test when you did.  I have decided to wait until tomorrow at least and then test.  I managed to fall asleep on the sofa this evening, very unusual for me must have needed it ( or bored with teh foottie!)   
Congratulations again.

Hi Welshgirld, welcome to our thread.  
The ET will depend on the  thickness of your lining, I had mine on a Monday and ET on Friday.

Your bleeding doesnt sound right, you should contact your clinic, it may be a side effect of the drugs.  I never had suprecur but am on progynova and I'm sure that it is mentioned as a side effect on the list  Dont quote me though, I should check with your clinic.  Wishing you lots of luck and     for this cycle.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are okay.  

Sending you all lots of


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Well I am feeling incredibily negative today, I think I have lost all my PMA.  I cant figure out what all these symptoms are, I have had nausea and cramps now for about a week but my test came back negative this morning   - I know I still have another 2 days til OTD but I really dont know what to think.  The good thing is that my AF hasnt arrived.  I have been feeling really teary this morning     and I feel like I have let everyone down again.

I know this is me feeling sorry for myself - sorry but dont want to upset DH as this is all hard enough and stressful enough without me adding to it.

I hope that you are all okay and no-one is feeling like I feel.

Maddie I bet you are still on claoud 9, I am really pleased that you got the postive result, it still shows that there is hope for the rest of us!

Ells


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh hun  .  I know it is so much easier said than done but try not to lose hope - as you said it is still two days early and I've lost count of the times that I've read about people testing early only to get a BFP on their OTD.  Your symptoms sound so positive - maybe it is just to early for your levels to show up on the pee stick.  It is understandable you feel teary but try not to get to upset and remember you have another two days to test yet - I   that you will get a fantastic surprise tomorrow/Friday.  Does hubby know you have tested? xxx

Maddie - I am absolutely over the moon for you    .  I'm happy to accept the blame for you testing early too given the outcome .  Wishing you  a very happy, healthy pregnancy  

HI Welshgirl - sorry to hear about the shingles , I understand they are very painful.  As Ells said I would contact your clinic just to be sure.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Karen.  DH tested with me   .  I am trying to think   .  I am really hoping that you are right about a BFP on Friday and that my levels are just too low att he moment.

How are you feeling Karen?  Any symptoms or feeling different?  I really hope that you get your positive result sending you lots of        .

I hope everyone else is okay.

Love
Elly 

Sending lots of


----------



## Angelat (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi ells

Wishing you all the luck in the world.  Am thinking of you.    I know it is difficult but try to stay positive.  I think we should all ban the early pee sticks!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Angelat.  I am taking it easy lying on the sofa this afternoon and watching dodgy TV programmes   .  I do feel better then I felt this morning though     .  I      that this is a really lucky thread.

Hope everyone is okay.

Sending you all lots of  
  
and


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2004)

Elly

     I agree with Karen lots and lots of people get BFP on or after the OTD. 

If you can try and not test until OTD - remain as positive as you can and accept lots and lots of the positive vibes and prayers coming your way, not only from me but the other girls on this board. 

                                 
I'll pat my paper fish tonight for you tonight. 

Maddie. xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Maddie.

I am feeling better today, still not got a postive but we have tomorrow.         As my Dh keeps reminding me AF has not showed so that is a definate   sign.  

Sorry about the blip in PMA yesterday   - it has come back now and as you have all told me before I am PUPO !

How are you feeling?  Have you had any symptoms?

Katie, how are you, have you had a date for your next scan?

Karen how are you feeling?  Are you still calm and relaxed?

Oneunited, hope you are okay and that your embies are settling in nicely.

Angelat and Welshgirl, hope you are both okay.

Tamelia and Vicky hope that you are progressing well.

Sending you all lots and lots of


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Ells, the last couple of days are so tough aren't they, I'm sending every positive vibe i have in my body your way.

I was wondering if anyone could offer me their experiences.  I have been sniffing now since last Monday (day 17), I am now day 27 of my cycle.  My cycles are normally between 21 and 24 days and the only time it went over to 30 days was last month as this was my first AF after BFN so was expecting that.  Has anyone else experienced delayed AF whilst sniffing?  I am really feeling the effects of it and have had all the cramps and hormones for days now but nothing!!!

I have phoned my clininc and waiting for a call back but just wondered if anyone has had the same.

Thank you, I'm driving myself crazy here as i have no idea of timescales now.

Tamsin xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

THANKS TAMSIN - I AM SOAKING UP THESE     .

I am afraid i didnt do any sniffing so cant help you, but my cycles have not been regular (or like they have always been) since we started treatment.  Our clinic told us it was quite normal   .  

Good luck.

Hi Karen,
how are you?  Who is your doc at the nuffield?  How have you found them?

Elly


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Ells, I've been thinking of you.  I'm glad that you are remaining positive and I'll be   with all my heart that you get a lovely surprise tomorrow    

I'm under Mr Riddle at Woking - I've only met his a few times but he seems very nice and was calm and reassuring at the transfer.  The nurses are generally very lovely, although I can never remember their names!  Overall I've been very happy with my treatment there so far.  Still nothing to report from me in the wayof symptoms so I am constantly looking for and re-reading stories of ladies that had no symptoms but went on to get a BFP, to keep me positive!

Maddie - how are you hun - still on cloud 9 I imagine  .  I'm not sure calm and relaxed would be a vey accurante description of me right now but I am feeling a more upbeat today - keep reminding myslef that what will be will be!

Tamsin - sorry I have never sniffed either so cant be of any help.  Let us know what the clinic say though.

 to everyone else


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Karen,  

Mr Riddle did our transfer on the 6th - that must be a good sign - he is the doc that set up the clinic there.
I dont know what i would have done if I hadnt found this site and been able to speak to people in the same boat its a real godsend.  Thank you for all you kind thoughts, prayers and support.  

Sending you lots and lots and lots of        .

I will try and post tomorrow with good or bad news - hopefully we will get that BFP!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Well we testing this morning and its was BFN  we are devestated, I just dont get it at all.  I dont know what all my symptoms are, I just cant believe it.  We are going to test again tomorrow just incase as AF still hasnt shown up. 

Just going to ring the clinic and let them know.

   

Good luck to any of you who are testing this weekend or on Monday, sending you lots of       

Elly


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Ells, I am so so sorry hun  .  I have been thinking of you all morning and   it would be good news when you tested this morning.  I would definately test again tomorrow though if Af still hasn't arrived. Have you spoken to the clinic - what did they say? Thinking of you


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Karen.

The clinic said to test again- they told me not to go to the loo for 4 hours - which is killing me!  They did say that it will probably be negative but it could have been that my urine wasnt concentrated enough this morning - where I had been to the loo before the test.

There is a very very small glimmer of hope but I am going to keep testing until I bleed.  I just cant understand why I havent bled, the clinic said that it was because I have been medicated but I was medicated last time and I shouldnt go by not bleeding!  Tomorrow makes me a week late, which if we were doing this naturally would be the point you would start wondering about testing   ?

The nurse also said that my symptoms were hormone related but could be from the drugs - I just dont understand why the other symptoms have only really started coming out in the last few days   .  Yesterday evening my left boob became very sensetive,everytime i touched it, my nipple felt like I was spiking it with lots of needles or a knife (still the same today).  The right one is fine  I have been peeing for England which is not normal for me and since Tuesday I have been really tired.  I have been taking the drugs for 3 weeks so dont get why these symptoms would only come out now adn not before.  

We will be seeing our doctor this time to find out what went wrong, if you have 2 failed attempts they book you in for a consult with your specialist.  DH and I have decided that we are going to find out if we can grow our remaining 5 embies to blast and see what happens.  That is if we need too and we havent just had a late implanter    .


Thank you for your support.

Elly


----------



## Angelat (Nov 27, 2006)

Elly

So sorry to hear your news.        I tested negative last time, didn't get any helfpul advice from the clinic - they told me to come off the pessaries and that it was all over.  AF never came and it was weeks later when I discovered I was pg after all.  I ended up having a m/c but I am sure that coming on and of the pessaries (which happened 4 times in all) can't have helped. My advice is to stay on all the pessaries and keep testing.

Hoping that thinkg might work for you


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you Angelat.

I will keep testing.  I didnt have the bum bulletts this time I had gestoen injections and the last one is today.  If the result changes over teh week end I will ring the clinic and they can advice what the best thing is to do.  Your BFN/BFP sounds awful.

It really helps that there are people on this website that are soooooo supportive and understand what you are going through.  Thank you.

Elly

PS Maddie I have printed off the picture of a goldfish and put it under my pillow - you just never know.


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Elly,

I'm so sorry to read Ur news.     U know we r all here for u Hun.

Take care
Katie xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you sweetie.

I cant believe it!

The clinic have just rung me and after telling me that its probably negative have told me to get some more drugs   .  I have to phone them tomorrow morning if its positive, if not i have to ring them on Monday.  

Thanks for your support, I dont know what I would do with out this website, it would be sooooo much harder.  

Elly


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

things going much better, on day 5 of HRt, due to increase dose tomorrow and AF has stopped. Not sleeping well, think it may be the suprecur, just feeling tired, like i've not been to bed despite 9 hours sleep.
Any recommendations on teh HRT, best to take it in 1 go or split the dose., managing 4mg fine but advised 6/8 can make you feel unwell. 

sharing the   and sending out more, cannot wait for ET I've been decorating the middle bedroom and really hoping it will be a nursery- lilac/ cream. DH said she won't come till the house is finished so if your listening little one, your room is ready and we are waiting


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hey welshgirl im on day5 of hrt and i hate the stuff

i usually just take mine together but once the dose goes up i do feel crap


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2004)

Elly

     i'm hoping that things change for you today.         and  for you. 

Maddie. xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Maddie.

Test was negative again this morning but I dont get why I have these symptoms which seem to be getting stronger.  We are going to keep testing over the next few days and see what happens.

I still have the fish under my pillow!   .

If anything changes I will let you know.  you know the tougest thing about getting a negative is telling my parents and close family. Its the hardest thing to do without crying - and I cried loads   .  Hopefully we will be able to give them positive news if not in the next week definately after our next ET.   


Welshgirl, I was told to take the 3 progynova tablets at differnt intervals throughout the day.  I took one when I got up in the morning, one in the middle of the afternoon and one just before bed.  Apparently its better as it spreads the absorbtion through out the day.  I hope this helps.  Good luck for your ET   .

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well.  Those on your 2ww hope you are feeling okay and still   .  Katie, if I dont log on before, good luck for your next scan its next week isnt it?

Sending you all lots of     and    
Thanks again for your support and your broad sholders
Love 
Elly


----------



## Angelat (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Elly

Thinking of you and hoping you get some good news over the next few days.


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Just a quickie as I'm off to work.  Sorry to hear what you're going through at the moment Elly, try and keep positive, it does all sound very strange.  Keep that testing going.

AF finally arrive this morning, yippee hooray!!!!!!  Feel like cr*p though.
Anyway just started the climaval, 3 times a day.  going to do 8am, 4pm and 11.30pm and sniff at 9am and 9pm.  Thought it might be better to spread the doses out as I feel rubbish already.  Set a thousand reminders on my mobile though!

Tamsin xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Tamsin and Angelat.

I managed to get my GP to write out aweeks prescription of the bum bulletts and progynova as DH and  I decided it would be better to keep going with the meds just in case.

Tamsin, hopefully Af wont be a long one and you will be back to feeling normal.  I did the same as you and put loads of reminders in phone - I was really rubbish at remember to do everything this time   .

Good luck with everything.

Elly


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

decided as i'm awful at takig meds to split it to 2 doses a day. Its really interesting what different clinics say about the meds.
I can't take the progesterone as suppositories, it gives me horrendous cramps and diarrhoea so i'll be doing pessaries. trying to find out how long after the scan before ET. I'll have been on ther HRT for 2 weeks, hoping it will be the end of the same week. I'm getting excited about et now, although its realisticaly at least 10 days away.
I feel sooo much better on the HRT. the flushes have stopped and i have a sex drive again  .


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

welsh girl what clinic are you at?


----------



## PixiePie (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi Ladies, just wondering if you mind if I join you? I've started DR for FET and am on the June/July cycle buddies board, but no one else is having FET - other than I think AngelaT.

Angela, my baseline scan is 26th June also! Not sure when ET will be, as AF came earlier than expected. Guess will find out on Thurs.

How are you finding DR? I've no symptoms and am bit worried I've taken meds okay. At the clinic they didn't say had to be precise re times for sniffing and oestradol so have just been doing at roughly b'fast, lunch and dinner (just b'fast and dinner for sniffing as only twice p/day). Am worried that its not working and needed to be more strict re times. Although have also been having acupuncture, so wondered if that was helping with symptoms. Can anyone advise?

Lol,

Pixie xxx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi everyone

Ells - have been thinking of you all weekend and   that you have had good news.  

Hi Pixie - I didn't sniff so can't really comment on that, but I had no side effects from either the burserilin or the oestradol apart from feeling more tired than usual.  I am sure you are doing just fine hun - good luck for your baseline, let us know how you get on.

 to everyone else - how are you all getting on?

Well it's early days but I was very naughty and tested on day 11 and it looks very much like I have my first ever BFP.  I had absolutely no symptoms at all (still don't actually1) so finding it very hard to take in but I've done two tests, a CB and a QuickVue and both came up positive


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Karen, thats brilliant news congratulations.

  

I am really pleased for you, it give me some hope that next time will be our go.

We tested over the weekend and this morning and its still negative   but I still havent had a bleed.  I rang the clinic this morning and they still cant explain the symptoms but have told me that it will be negative and to stop all the meds.  I should expect a bleed within 2 days of stopping.  I have asked (probably out of desperation more then anything   ) what happens if I dont bleed.  Sounds stupid I know but they told me to test again but its very very very unlikely to change the result   .

We are booked in to see Mr Brook on Monday and find out whats what and to start round three.  I just cnat believe we are having to go through this again I really cant as it was going soooo well.  

Karen, I know you may have already told us this but how many goes have you had and was this your first FET?
I am sending you lots of love for the next 8 months and congrats again I am really pleased for you.

Love
Elly


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Ells, I am so so sorry  .  I can only imagine how difficult and disappointing it must be especially given how promising it looked.  The whole IF/treatment thinf is very unfair.  I really hope that your chat with Mr Brooks can give you some answers and help you decide the next course of action.  I will keep everything crossed that it is third time luck for you    

We did ICSI last year but never got to ET as I developed mild OHSS so this was our first FET

xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Karen,

congratulations again on your BFP hopefully yours and maddies luck will rub off for our next go!  

Elly


----------



## Angelat (Nov 27, 2006)

Dear Elly

I really feel for you. You are going through exactly what I went through last year and it is horrible.    I finally found I was pg 6 weeks later although the clinic kept saying that it couldn't happen it did.  I did m/c in the end but I wished I had stayed on the meds until then rather than being pulled off them by the clinic as I am sure this can't have helped - I was like a yo yo with the meds.  This time I will stay on the progesterone until I have a certain answer one way or the other no matter what the clinic tells me!!!  BUt you must do what you think is the right thing for you and if your clinic tells you it can't happen, tell them it happened to me and I know of others on FF who it has happened to aswell (and some did not m/c)!  Let us know how it goes.  My prayers are with you xxx       

Karen congrats on your BFP!!!           Take it easy now and rest whilst the little embies make their new home!  Well done!!!

Hello Pixie pie - nice to meet you!  Yes, most people on the June/July budies boards seem to be full IVF which is why I keep springing up on different boards!  I was on the pill for one month then I'm just taking progynova (can't spell it!) three times a day.  Not sure why my clinic is using these meds but thats' whats happeneing anyway (its on the NHS this one 'cos I live in wales).  Cool that we both have scan on 26th!  Good luck, will be thinking of you! Let me know how you get on.   I feel ok apart from being very tired.  I do acupuncture, my next session is tomorrow.  It should'nt make any symptoms worse, but you should tell them if you think it might be just in case.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Angelat   .  I will keep you posted on what happens.

Good luck for your next cycle I hope that everything goes according to plan and that you get that positive result.

Elly


----------



## Angelat (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh a quick question about the process of FET:     

We go for the scan on thurs - if the endo is ok then Et will be planned for the following monday BUT:

1.  When do they defrost the frozen embies    
2.  When will we be told that they have defrosted ok or not?  Anyone know the odds of them being ok?
3.  We only have 3 frozen, do you think they will defrost all 3 of them?
4.  Do they still put 2 back in

Any help much appreciated!

Angie
xx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Ells and Angelat, doesn't seem real real.  I keep looking the test and expecting it to say "only joking!"

Thinking of you Ells  

In answer to your questions Angelat (somebody more knowledgable might correct me!) but from my experience:

1.  They defrosted ours the day before transfer
2.  The embryologist rang me about 9.30 that day.  I think the survival rate is approximately 70%.  All of ours were 4 cells when frozen - we had 4 thawed, 1 didn't make it, 1 lost 2 cells, 1 lost 1 cell and 1 was still a 4 cell.  The next day they had divided and we had an eight cell, a seven cell and a six cell I think.  She did say they may not divide and not to panic if that happened as they would probbaly still put them back.
3. I think it depends how they have been frozen - ie if they are all together they will have to all be defrosted.
4. My clinic were happy to put two back as it was FET but I nkow they would have been reluctant of it was a fresh go

Wishing you lots of


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Angelat,

Karen has it spot on but thats probably because we are at the same clinic!  Although I think the survival rate is nearer 50% but that is what I have read from some of the other threads.

Good luck.   
Elly


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi Girls 

Elly 
im your address to me - i will send you my fish keyring. A friend brought it back from a holiday  - 1 for each of us. We were both ttc and within 3 months we were both pregnant. I dug it out this time - use it for the key to my drawer at work but you are more than welcome to it.    wishing you lots of luck for next time. 

Karen -      Congratulations. Hope that everything goes well.  Dont wish those symptoms too soon.   Ever since day 12 I have felt sick ! It happens about 11.30am and continues all afternoon and night until i go to sleep! I dont understand it - with my DD i did not get any symptons - i was just extra sensitive and hormonal!  

Went to the GP today to get more pesseries and climival (HRT) and asked the doctor if the sickness was right so early in pregnancy. He said "we it could be a good thing or maybe a bad thing!" He said the good was it could be twins but would not go into any detail on the bad  I told him i tested each day and it still says pregnant and he said that could not be taken as positive because the hormones stay in your body even if no heartbeat. What a cheery chappie  

Another thing he told me was -  if having private treatment they are bringing out a rule (presume its government thing) that you can not go to your doctors and get nhs prescription like i had today. So girls that's another thing we will get stung for.  

Angelat - good luck with your scan.   I asked our clinic to refrost all 5 of ours and they chose the best ones. The embryologist did say that she prefers to have a choice on what to put back but I think you can specify.  You may need to ask how they were frozen - in batch or singles etc. Ours were de frosted on the day of ET wihc was 2.30 in the afternoon. 

Pixie Pie - good luck with your scan too.      

Welshgirl & Tamelia - hope the meds are ok for you both and your reminder system is working Tamelia  

Positive Vibes to everyone else - Katie, Oneunited and anyone I may have missed.    

Maddie.


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

I'm at cardiff uni hospital. we have 3 embies in deep freeze, I think they froze them at 8 cell. They froze them all in1 "straw" so they will all have to be defrosted although they said if all of them survive and divide, we could refreeze 1.
Tomorrow is my last day on 6mg then i go up to 8mg.feeling fine on the dose, no sickness, slight headache yesterday but that went away with pain relief. Was a bit concerned as have always been told that due to my migraines, i 
can't have the pill and now i'm on hrt which is alot stronger. Oh well.

congrats to BFP's, fingers crossed for the 2ww  and everyone waiting for their AF of endo to grow.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

welsh girl

im at the same clinic and will probably see you on the clinic boards


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Katie,

good luck for your baseline today I hope it all goes well.  I bet you are really excited about it as you'll be able to find out when ET will be!  



Elly


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

hi can i join?
Had et or 2 8 cells last wednesday now playing waiting game.
noobviously symptoms. keep trying to compare with failed icsi in april and successful one 4 years ago. but basically no symptoms! no boobs, no twinges, no tummy ache (big clue in my successul go). still trying to keep positive and trying to stay away from pee sticks!! meant to test on monday  - but usually bleed before test date. only thing i havea  bit is alot of cleaning!! and maybe slightly odd taste in mouth. but i know from bitter experience that the projesterone givs you all the symptoms anyway.
anyway -good luck to all!!!!!!
cazx


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi everyone, well I'm on day 4 of HRT now and feeling ok...i think apart from the usual weight gain, headache and tiredness, had upset stomach too but don't know if this is related to the drugs or a little bug.  Lovely isn't it!!
Daughter teething too and was sick in her cot last night, major clean up operation went on and now she's on a milk ban for 24 hours, poor thing. 
Anyway, looking forward to my scan next Thurs 3rd to check if the HRT has worked and my lining is nice and thick ready for transfer.

Elly, i've been reading all your posts and it must be such a tough time for you.  Just don't know what to suggest!?  We all know our own bodies though and you know how you feel, just got to stand your ground and hang in there.  Thinking of you though.

Welsh girl, let me know how you get on with your upped dose.

Maddie, you have inspired me to get a fish, not a real one of course.  My FIL gold fish died during my last treatment so that could be the reason for my BFN....well maybe a part of it!  Sorry you got such a cold response from your clinic.  It really is just another day at work to some people!!  Every pregnancy is different, try not to worry too much.  The reminder was going well thanks until my phone decided to pack up!! Typical.  Am getting by though thankfully.

Karen, have you told evryone the news yet?

Pixie, I don't think you need to worry re lack of symptoms, just enjoy it.  I've got a few but nothing very severe, i just feel worse as I've had a stinking cold.  Good luck for your scan, mines next week.

Angelat, sorry i can't answer your questions as this is my first FET but i would be interested in the answers too.

Hi Caz, fingers crossed for you, as you say the symptoms fro pregnancy are the same  as for progesterone, most pg symptoms don't normally kick in till afer test date anyway so it is so hard to know sometimes.  It's just a big battle of yesses and no's in your head.  Don't think much you are are doing at the moment will change the outcome so you'll have to continue with the torturous wait. Wouldn't it be nice to have a little window where we could take a peek at what's going on.

Hi to everyone else too.
xx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi there

Ells - you may be right about the survival rate being lower than 70%, I couldn't quite remember.  How ar eyou doing hun?  Did you decide to continue with the meds?

Maddie - thank you  .  My friends who is a  couple of weeks ahead of me keeps saying the same about the symptoms!  Sorry you are so sick at the moment, hopefully it wont last to long.  Your doctors sounds like a delight!  I had no idea about the prescription thing - so they penalise us even further for having to pay for our own treatment - great  .  Hav eyou had your scan yet?  Mine is booked for Tue 8th but I'll only be 6w 1d so I'm a bit worried about there being no hb at that stage.  Alot of the ladies have suggested having it put back a week - I'm really not sure.  Part of me agrees as that extra week must be agonising but on the other hand, as long as I go with the view that it is early days and there may not be one, at least they would be able to chcek that the sca was teh correct size/it wasn't eptopic etc? 

Katie - all the best for your baseline scan - let us know how you get on   

caz2222 - I had absolutely no symptoms, nothing!  Still don't to be honest.  It was partly the reason I tested early - I just couln't believe that anything could be going on inside when I felt so normal.  Got the shock of my life when i tested - only now having done 4 tests over the last three days am I starting to believe it might be genuine.  Keep    hun, not long to go now

Tamelia - I've told my mum, sisters and BF at the moment, not planning on telling anyone else until after the scan in a couple of weeks.  Poor little one (and you!) - hope she is on the mend now.  Good luck for your scan next week  

 to kara76, welshgirl, Angelat, Pixiepie and anyone I've missed x


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

hi again
Karen - I'd for the scan.6 weeks is about the right time and i couldn't wait the exra week! If you dont see a heartbeat then you know if was a bit early but as you say you can see that its in the right place etc.

Having said no symptpoms - I now have pre AF like backache. oh noooooo. must stay positive, must say positive............

Just so want this - to frightened to admit that anywhere else but I know you guys will understand!
cazx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Caz2222, not just saying this to make you feel better, but after saying I had no symptoms I have to admit I had the terrible backache yesterday which was day 12 of my 2ww so keep    .  We all understand completely hun - the 2ww was so much more difficult than I expected - I really feel for you.  Will keep everything crossed that is a good news     hun.  Do you think you will be able to resist the pee-sticks


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

hi Karen
thanks so much for the reply. sure I'm over analysing everything. Probably wouldnt have even noticed if I wasnt so sensitive to every twinge! encouraging to hear you had backache too though!!I am really really going to try and stay poitive this time as I'm sure those negative / stressy vibes suppress the pregnancy juices! You must be so excited - I remember how I felt with my DD (we had successful ICSI in 2004) and have a beautiful 3 year old as a result. Looking at my diary I didn't have HUGE symptoms either - so dont sweat about not having them (should I take my own advice!?). Early - Clues were cramping, spotty skin, slight nipple sensitivity and bit later some sickness. Apart from the cramps all of those could have been down to the meds I guess! Actually thinking about it ,I even felt a bit sick last time when it was a BFN!!so it must have been my imagination.
Anyway am waffling!

Cazx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Thank you again for your kind words of support.  I am not feeling too bad.  Still no AF, Karen I have stopped taking the meds, just figured if its meant to be then they or it will survive without them   .  I am also someone who does really like taking meds anyway.  
Those of you who are having your scans for HB's, I did read that even if they dont pick up a heart beat they can still see the sacs which is useful to see, how many and where they are.  Good luck.

Maddie hope you are okay?  How are you feeling?

Katie I hope you got on okay at B.line yesterday, what did they say?

Tamelia, sounds like you have your hands fall your poor little girl - there's nothing worse then a poorly child - I hope she gets better very soon.

Caz welcome to our thread, good luck with your 2ww sending you lots of     , I hope that you get the positive result!  The ladies her are great, and everyone understands what you are going through.  We are always here for you and dont be afraid to have a rant if you need too.

DH and I went to a new accupuncture lady yesterday -well what a difference to the one I had been going too.  We were there for 2 hours, she took a detailed history and also new about all the issues surrounding IVF and the different drugs and treatments available.  She has even spent time in a fertility clinic so we both feel very comfortable with her.  DH has evenm said that he will give it a go!
I had a very brief detox treatment and am going back to her in 2 weeks time.  She also said the symptoms that I have are definately hormonal and, like some of you ladies have said, agreed that if you dont fit the scientific tick boxes then they take it as a failed cycle.  She told me to stay positive and even if I had a negative thought to consider it but then turn it into a positive.  Having woken up in a bad mood yesterday morning I came away feeling a bit brighter and in a better mood but really tired.

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all okay.
Elly


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

Does anyone else keep losing posts? so annoying
will be brief - ells  - please acu good- will defo help to get your body back onto even keel.
karen how are you
as for moi - up and down. Still got slight backache, and spotty. all PMS symptoms. Called doctor who did say that your body is programmed to do all that every month whatever so to ignore it all and keep positive!!!!!!!! So I keep repeating mantra 2done it before can do it again".
Friday feeling like big day as that is typically when I start bleeding if -ve - so everything crossed it doesn't all end then. especially as have nursery induction morning for my DD that morning!
positive vibes to all..........
cazxx


----------



## PixiePie (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi All, sorry have not been around last few days, but now catching up with all your news.

Elly, was so sorry to hear your news, I hope the acu helps, I'm having it this time round and I do feel like its helping me. Don't feel as stressed, tired or low mood as previous IVF. Fingers crossed xx

Angela T - sorry have not replied to your message - big day for us tomorrow - Scan! We're nearly there! Here's wishing you good luck for tomorrow! let me know how you get on xx Also, on the drug front, this time round I'm doing twice daily buseralin sniffs and 3 times a day oestradol and I have no idea what the oestradol is for! What a wally, I didn't even think to ask at the clinic, must ask tomorrow - or if anyone else knows - lemme know! 

Sorry its short but sweet, off to catch up on all your messages xxx

Pixie xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Caz,  Hope all goes well for you.  Sending you lots of     .

Pixiepie good luck with you cycle, is it an FEt or fresh?

Well ladies it looks like AF is about to arrive     , I think this confirms what we knew.  That little glimmer has just gone out! 

Hopefully it will be 3rd time lucky!

Hope you are all okay, please keep intouch I would love to hear how you are all getting on.  With any luck I wont be too far behind you  

Elly


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

hi there
Still got lower backache - sort of gone to top of bum cheeks now. Weird! Also ,Sorry TMI  - but bit of white discharge sort of stringy - sorry sorry TMI !- but any views on this? Cant remember if normally get this pre AF -think so but not sure - anyone else had this. Am day 7.
thanks all!


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

Elly
sorry - just read your post. So sorry love. It really sucks doesn't it. Have a VERY large bucket of wine and indulge yourself before getting back on the wagon. I've been told its good therapy to think about other options. Dunno about you but i look at the baby thing as quite black and white....ie have baby= happy, dont have baby= not happy. well if you really think about it it doesn't have to be like that, we do all have other options and if the baby thing doesn't happen as and when we want then try "nurturing" yourself a bit and enjoy doing something else for a little bit....or a long bit. whatever! Anyway - its kind of helped me a bit to try and get things in perspective. Having said that - dont try and tell me all this come friday!
take care
cazx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Thanks Caz.  Well we have appointment on monday with consultant so hopefully we will get some answers as to what is going wrong!  We also want to know why they never spoke to us about growing the embies to blast.  The   has come back with a vengence, it was the same last time.  Well it will be    third time lucky
Good luck to the rest of you, sending you all     .

Elly


----------



## PixiePie (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi Elly, sorry to hear AF has arrived. It was same for me last time too. Rotten feeling isn't it after all this build up? I feel for you hun. Thanks for your kind wishes re scan today - am having a FET which I've found much easier than fresh last time round. 

Just popped home on way to scan. Feeling nervous. Trying to be positive, but at times just can't imagine getting a BFP - feel bad about this as feel am subconsiously hampering own efforts! Does anyone else ever feel like this?

Caz - the D/C you've been getting - are you on cyclogest pessaries? I had similar last cycle and it was down to them. Just a thought.

Will try and check in later to hear outcomes of everyones days.

Lol,

Pixie xxx


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

Did anyone get sorry - tmi - white slightly sticky discharge on about day 8 after et? Am panicing is bad sign. Got very slightly achey ovaries, mild back, no boobs, no tiredness, no sick. Hellllllllllllpppppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Pixie.

Try and stay postive sweetie, I know how hard it can be but you just have to keep talking to your babies now and let them know they are loved and you want them to grow strong.  Sending you lots of     .

Caz, have you rung your clinic?  They may be able to help.  I did have a creamy discharge (not lots) but I was told that it was down to the pessaries last time.    Dont panic, give your clinic a ring.

Good luck.

Hello to everyone else,

Katie how are you doing?

Elly


----------



## PixiePie (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for your encouragement Elly, its funny but you just can't help it sometimes. 

Anyway, just got back from scan - everything is okay and now set for ET on Tuesday next week (1st July)! Wasn't expecting things to happen THATsoon! Work won't be happy as will need to spring this one on them tomorrow - but hey ho, what can you do?!

How did everyone else get on? Angela, hope you're scan went as well as mine - are we on for the 2WW together?!

Lol,

Pixie xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pixie well done

what day are you on now?

i have a day 12 lining scan tomorrow


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Hope Ur OK.

Elly, Sorry AF has arrived. Hope Ur appointment goes OK.  

Karen, How r Hun ?

Pixie, Great news on ET and glad Ur scan went OK.

Caz, I agree with Elly phone Ur clinic about Ur discharge and see what they say it cant hurt cant it.  

Kara, Maddie, Hope Ur both OK.

Sorry i haven't posted for a while. I had my scan on Tuesday and ET is on Monday if embie thaw OK. I have started the bum bullets today which is OK. Feeling OK just nervous about ET as i never got that far before. Did anyone have time off during Ur 2ww i was going to have the first week off and work said i can cut my hours down for the 2nd week. If i have ET on Monday do u count that as ET day 1 ? Because i need to let work know when test day is Which i think will be 13th July is that right ?  Will my clinic test on Sunday ? Sorry I'm rambling on now.

 To anyone i have missed.

Love u all 
Katie xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi katie,

I bet you are really excited!  Good luck for monday I will be thinking of you.       .

The 2ww starts from the day of transfer so your calculations would be right.  The way I have worked it out is that the day of Et is the same day as test but in 2 weeks!  The clinic gave me our test date - yours will probably do the same.
I had the first week off and then went back part time - which was good as I was really poorly with that horrible flu bug cold thing   in the first week.  I was tired the second week so it was useful having the afternoons off.  You need to make sure you take it easy and are as stress free as you can be - I dont know what you do but I havent yet heard of a job that is stress free!
Good luck Katie I really hope and pray that your result is positive!     .

Elly


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Elly,

Thankyou so much for Ur post. I work in a supermarket but in the office and i have loads of heavy lifting but work have been great about it. And like u said no job is stress free and mine is so stressful.

My DH  has already told me I'm not aloud to get stressed and not to put others first like i always do. 

Will keep u updated with my progress.

Take care Hun.
Katie xx


----------



## PixiePie (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi Kara, good luck for tomorrow's scan! You could be for ET next week too then?! How exciting!

Katie - good luck for ET on Monday - glad to have some bods at the same stage as me, was feeling rather lonely on my other cycle board, as mostly at fresh IVF cycles. 

Does anyone know about the pineapple/brazil nuts thing? Can you advise please? Thought it was worth a go. Got them in the cupboard ready to rock and roll!

Lol,

Pixie xxx


----------



## PixiePie (Apr 2, 2008)

Katie, sorry forgot to say about work - my job is REALLY stressful too. I went back to work after 5 days post transfer, and although it was stressful I was on lighter duties (no heavy lifting) also. I don't think it had anything to do with my BFN, I think what will be will be, and in some ways it was nicer to be at work nearer the test date to take my mind off things. Let's face it, in a natural pregancy a woman wouldn't even know she was pg would she? I think most people like to take time off nonetheless so that they can be sure it wasn't because of stress it didn't work. I think, if you can take time, great, but don't beat yourself up if you can't.

Lol,

Pixie xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my thaw will probably ne on monday or tuesday but we may well not make transfer as we are taking 3 embryos to blast which is quite risky

thanks for the luck mate, i just hope my lining is ready. i was disappointed last month when i had a natural cycle cancelled due to early ovulation so im taking nothing for granted this time


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Kara, I hope Ur 3 embies make it to blast. We have 3 blast frozen and are having 1 transfered. 

Pixie, Like u said it will be nice to have some bods on the 2ww at least we can go through it together. As for the pineapple/ Brazil nuts i have heard u should take them but hope someone else can help u with that.

Katie xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i personally don't believe in the nuts/pinapple stuff, if it were true clinic would tell us


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I have a nightmare with this message i keep deleting it   .

To those of you going to defrost or have cultures, good luck I really hope that it all goes well.    

Pixie your question on brazil nuts and pinapple juice....  They contain selenuim which is good for your linning to help make it snug for your embies.  With pineapples, you should only have the juice - fresh is best but you can have not from concentrate if buying cartons.  Dont eat the pineapple as this is actually not good for you, they actaully recommend eating them to bring on labour.  But when you juice a pineapple the enzyme that can cause contractions gets broken down so juice is fine to drink.  Brazil nuts however, have the higest concentration of selenium so you could extra nuts if you didnt want to drink the juice.  The is a thread somewhere on here that tells you other foods that have selenium in too.  I hope this helps.  Good luck.

Karen, Maddie, Tam, oneuntied, how are you all?  Hope you are all okay.

Elly


----------



## Angelat (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi guys

Well my scan went ok yesterday - my lining was 9.5 and they are happy with anything over 8mm so that's great and we can go forward for ET now!!!        I won't know when ET is until later this afternoon when they ring me but I'm hoping for monday as we close the buisness that day so don't have to find any cover.  On the other hand if it is later in the week I might be able to squeeze another acu session in which I'd like to do, so either way is ok really.

Glad your scan went well pixiepie!!!  Looks like we will be  on the 2ww together if they all defrost ok!!!  

Look like there are a few of us having ET next week - Pixiepie, Kara, Katie and me  Is that right
If so, good luck girls!!!

Will post again when the clinic have rung me with a date for ET!!  OOOoo exciting!
Am beginning to worry about none of them defrosting ok, but gues thats out of my hands.


----------



## Angelat (Nov 27, 2006)

The clinic have kep me hanging on all day, so I chased them after 4pm.  Annoyingly ET isn't going to be monday which we had originally been told, but FRIDAY!!!    A WHOLE WEEK AWAY!!!    Most annoying - I'd got myself all psyched up (how do you spell that) for Monday, or even tuesday or wendesday but FRIDAY??  Anyway, made me well up when they told me.  I guess I am more on edge than I'd thought I was.    They said is was 'cos they had lots of egg collections to do and they didn't want the scientists to be short of time and just squeeze me in and not give the right attention to the thawing process. Fair enough I guess, BUT BUT!!  Was worried my body couldn't just keep hanging on but apparently the endo can only get thicker so no need to worry.

She said they take 2 frosties    out and see how they thaw and if they need to they'd remove the third as well.  I'm more nervous about them thawing than anything else and the thought of getting ready to go next week then getting a call to say theres' no point fills me with dread.  The clinic is nearly 2 hours away (and its our closest) so its' going to be an agonising week next week and it is all so out of our hands (as all of this is in a way).  It seems such a long way away.  I have to start the pessaries on Tuesday night.

At least I can fit in another session of acupuncture which will help me feel better!    Just broken one of my rules and had a cuppa tea, and might have a small glass of wine tonight seen as I am a whole week away (will probably talk myself out of that behaviour as soon as I pour the glass though!).  Am bored of being good for some reason!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

had my scan and lining is 14.7

start gestone./clexane and steriods on monday and thaw is tue eveing

et wed or fri


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Kara,

Good luck with et mine is on Monday. Think i have already said that but I'm so excited as i have never got to et stage before.
Keep us updated.

Only 3 more sleeps till Et. (Sorry cant help myself).  

Katie xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

being excited is good hun


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ang - how frustrating!  The positive is that your liniing will be nice and thick for your embies to snuggle into!  Enjoy your weekend, and your last acu.

Good luck Katie, I will be thinking of you.  We are going up to see the doc at our clinic on Monday.  Sending you lots and lots of    

Kara good luck too sweetie.

I hope it all goes well.

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all okay.

Have a good weekend.

elly


----------



## PixiePie (Apr 2, 2008)

Moring all

Havent been able to get to the PC for a few days, feels like ages. Glad to read everyones news.

Kara, I know what you mean about not taking anything for granted - I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

Katie, you and me seem to be next for ET! My tummy is feeling really congested - guess it must be the cyclogest making it all thick, feels yukky! How bout you?

Angela, how frustrating waiting till Friday!!! Have you booked time off work? Will you have to change it now?

Elly, hope all goes well for the doctors tomorrow  

Me - felt really down yesterday, missing my mum who died nearly a year ago. Went to cemetry and put some flowers there, and bought some peonys (her fave) to have at home to remind me of her. Don't know why I felt low, perhaps because don't want this Tx not to work again. Trying to be positive and doing some affirmations as per Zeta WEst book I borrowed from library.

Thanks for advice re Brazil nuts/pineapple. I know its probably a lot of old willies but I'm gonna give it a go!

Hope you're all having a relaxing weekend.

Lol,

Pixie xxx


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

hi all
Just a brief one - due to test tomorrow - can I ask a quick question.....do the estrogen tablets that you are given to take post et - stop you bleeding. I usually bleed say 10 or 11 post et -haven't done as yet  - but wondering if that just the tablets?

Back later - take care
cazx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Pixie.  

Sorry to hear about your mum I am sure she looking down on you and trying to help.  

Caz,  my clinic told me (I didnt bleed until last Thursday (but that was only for a few hours) - I stopped taking the meds on the Sunday before - OTD was 20th June)  that the tablets and pessaries were stopping me from bleeding.  They said that once I had stopped taking them I should bleed within 2 days - it took me almost 4 days.  I really hope its a positive sign, are you on an FET?


Hello to everyone else hope you are all enjoying the weekend.

Elly
Elly


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

just got red discharge - looks like all over. so gutted. JUST as I wrote asking if you bleed through the oestrogen tablets - I did. UNBELIEVABLE. Cant believe it - not sure I can keep doing this................


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

Hi all. ben on hrt for 2 weeks now and scan monday. 'm really hoping they say yes to defrost and ET end of week. Coped really well on HRT, much better than puregon. 
Fingers crossed for everyone, looks like there will be 5 of us for ET next week,


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Caz you just never know.  Did you have 2 embies put back?  It could just be one of them not sticking or it could be your womb expanding.  Dont give up hope yet.  Try and stay positive hun.     .  

Good luck welshgirl.

Pixie, I forgot to add - makesure you eat your selenium, there was a really good website telling you all about the benefits - I will try and find the link and paste it on tomorrow.

Katie, good luck for tomorrow sweetie, I'll be thinking of you.  Let us know how you get on.    

Maddie and Karen, hope you are feeling okay.

We have our doc appointment tomorrow, hopefully we will get some answers.

Sending you all    ,

Elly


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Hope Ur all OK today.

Caz, Don't give u yet Hun. I hope Ur OK and we r here for u Hun.  

Welsh Girl, Good luck for scan today let is know how u get on.

Pixie, Sorry to hear about Ur Mom I'm sure she is looking down on u Hun.  

Elly, How are u Chick ? Hope Ur OK.

Good luck to these who r having ET today and this wk. (Sorry forgot who is having ET)

I am just waiting for the clinic to phone to see if my embie has survived the thaw.   
Will keep u all updated with what happens.

Good luck to u all with Ur tx.
Take care
Katie xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Katie   ,

Thinking of you today.

We are about to leave for our appointment so we will see what happens and what the doc has to say.    Have also been looking at going abroad if we have to (all being well and having a good dose fo PMA we wont have too!)  but we have looked at Spain and Poland.  The prices seem much cheaper - to go for ICSI in Poland costs £2K (a third of the cost here)  and I am waiting for the barcelona clinic to email me back!.

Good luck everyone, Katie let us know how you get on.    

Elly


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Elly,

Thanks for Ur good luck wishes. Hope Ur appointment goes OK. Let us know how it goes.  

Have just had a phone call to say my embie has survived so we have to be there for 11:30 so we r leaving in a minute.

Will let u all know how it goes.

Take care all
Katie xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done katie chick

i did write a long post but it was lost as boss is behind me lol

ells good luck

welsh girl good luck with your scan,

my thaw at ivf wales is tomorrow evening and we are trying to go for blast. we think maybe lol

first ever gestone tonight too and clexane and steiods a right cocktail


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

Hooray
13mm endometrium, 3x 8 cell frosties being taken out of the freezer probably tomorrow. I have to ring the clinic this afternoon to get a date for et, guessing wednesday or thursday.
I am so excited. Got my pessaries and will start them tonight.
Fingers crossed for everyone and i'll keep you posted


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

if they are being taken out tomorrow, transfer could be tomorrow hun

i would imagine your pesseries will be started today, nice lining you have.

normally they thaw and put back the same day


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi all.
Just a quick one - sorry no personals, just a little update.
So 
-ve HPT this morning :-(  but as expected after spotting yesterday. and very little bit today. No full AF yet - but very much feel like its coming. rang the doctor, his nurse said yes its over ,stop all the meds. Then the embryologist rang back and said that doing a pee test 12 days after et was quite early and that I should test again on wednesday and carry on meds - until AF arrives in full.

So really its all just being dragged out. My AF always starts with red/ brown mucusy spotting just as it has done this time, got cramps and backache. And didn't have any spotting with DD. so I KNOW its over. So I've just been for a big run and intend to have large glass of wine tonight!

So think its farewell from me for a bit - so so so so so much luck to you all. all I will say is IGNORE ALL the good/ bad symptoms - its all about the DRUGS and probably IMAGINATION. Any I had immediately stopped the minute I realised I wasn't PG!

Take care. I'll be back for a final go in a couple of months, in meantime I'm going to try and enjoy life to the full!! 

Cazx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

caz i am sorry


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies.

Caz, I'm so sorry Hun.  

Kara,Welsh Girl, Hope the thaw goes OK 2Moro. Good luck.

Well ladies I'm am pupo! ET was OK. Had a sleep when i got back and feel fine. We had 1 blast put back. Test day is 9th July. Which is only 10 days past ET. 

Hello to everyone else.

Katie xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow well done


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Katie thats fantastic news, keep up with the PMA - you are PUPO!        I am really hoping that it all works out for for you sweetie.

Caz, you never know. Dont give up just yet, it aint over until the fat lady (AF) sings.    

Kara, good luck with ET.  A useful tip with the gestone (I had it with last FET), warm up the vile before you put it in the syrigine and put an ice cube on where you are going to inject - I found it made it easier.  

Tam and Pixie how are you doing?

Maddie and Karen hope you are okay - we bumped into Mr Riddle today Karen he was disappointed that it hadnt worked as everything looked good but as DH keeps telling 3 is our magic number so third time lucky!  

Well our appointment went well, we saw our consultant (for the first time at the private clinic!)  He was great, I told him about my symptoms so they did a pg test but it came back as suspected negative.  He believes that the symptoms are related to the meds and they are now just coming out of my system and I should be back to normal next week   (if you call it normal!) .  He said that he didnt thing there was anything wrong and that we will have a baby.  He didnt suggest a fresh cycle and advised us to use up our frosties first.  Our embies are really good quality so he didnt see the point in growing them to blast and he said that he wouldnt want us to waste any either.  He told us to carry on with the acupuncture and thought it was a really good idea for DH to have it too   .  After speaking to Doc and then the nurse, we have decided that we are going to have an extra months break which means we are going to start again in September.  I have to phone the clinic in August when AF starts so we will have 2 complete months break.  It would make ET in the 2nd week of october but we have booked a week away that week which is all paid for etc etc so told the nurse and she said not a problem we would just carry on with the injections and meds for another week, which would make my lining nice and thick (assuming they have my AF dates correct - as it may change it by a few days anyway) .  The only other change is that I can have cyclogest pessaries instead of gestone injections and the doc suggested I try baby asprin this time too.  The nurse suggested we have a week away and relax, have a drink etc etc but we havent got our holiday until August.  But we will be taking it easy and relaxing.  

I do feel better, had a bit of cry earlier when talking to the nurse as I found it all a bit much being sat there again but she was really nice about it which helped.  I have my PMA back and am looking forward to my next Acu on 12th!

Unfortuantely I have managed to pick up a urine infection so am on antibiotics for the rest of the week, GP said if it doesnt clear to go back on Friday   .  Just my luck. I think it may explain why I have been going to the loo so much   .

Good luck to all of you, Katie thinking of you and sending you lots and lots of     

Elly



So I will be quite a few months behind you all.


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Elly, 

Glad Ur appointment went OK. Really hope that it works next time for u.   Really hope u have a nice holiday and relax. Might take a little break from ff just so i don't stress about it working. Even though i will be thinking about 24/7 but will try and not to. Easier said then done eh!   

Hope u urine infection goes soon Hun.  

Take care 
Katie xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Katie.  

Just let us know how you get on.  Sending you loads of    

Elly


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ells i do think a break can be really good for you body

welshgirl whats the news?

gestone went totally fine and i will be honest i didn;t feel it

i did it at 830pm with a house full of people down stairs, got luke to draw on my bum and draw a cross on the uppeer out quater, i put the gestone in my bra for 30mins so it was nice and warm and thin

fill you syringe etc, the  i lie on the bed ( seems easier ) and i use the z technic on speading the skin and not pinching as my clinic said to ( i shall be telling them this)

i put 2 fingers on the spot and postioned the needle and looked away and pushed, i looked and the needle was in, i pulled back to check or blood and then plunged, it was fine, i rubbed the area for a while after and my butt did go a little numb but no pain, got to do a left handed out tomorrow as im doing the other butt cheek


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

Kara - welldone - sounds like you got the injections well and truely sorted - not so bad are they?!
elly - your doctor sounds lovely and you know what, when they are confident of getting you pregnant they generally do - so just keep trucking, have a really nice couple of months off, take care of yourself.

As for me - still not AF - but I'm now back on the drugs until tomorrow so i guess thats holding it off. 99% not PG, But really wish they hadn't asked me to test again tomorrow - know what I mean?


----------



## PixiePie (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi All, just catching up on all your news. Sorry have been away, last few days at work, so hectic. But relaxed now and ready for ET today. Had a bit of a blip over the weekend with mood - felt really down in the dumps about if this cycle dosen't work, but feeling better today - got my PMA back. Got an acupuncture apt today before ET. 

Katie, great news how are you finding the 2ww so far? keeping busy? are you working or got time off?

Kara, good luck for ET this week.

Caz, sorry to hear your news, hope things turn out right for you luv, keeping fingers crossed.

Elly, sounds like a really positive meeting wtih your consultant. Although you can't take a break until August, what about having a pamper treat like a facial and massage etc? That sort of thing does me the world of good when feeling frazzeled. Also, thanks for selenium tip - I think  brazil nuts contain that don't they? I've been eating them. 

Am keeping fingers crossed that embies defrost okay and ready for ET at 2.00pm. Here I go again!

Lol,

Pixie xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi All,

Kara you are very good doing those injections yourself   I dont think i could have done mine - but I guess if I had too then I would have done!

Caz, fingers crossed sweetie, I really hope that it was a false result for you.  You just never know and dont forget you are still PUPO   .

Pixie, good luck for this afternoon I hope it all goes well.  Like you I do find those pamper sessions really relaxing.  I am having my hair and makeup done for my cousins wedding at the end of the month but I may add a nice massage to it too!

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all okay.

Elly


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mine have been thawed and now i wait to see what happens over night

100% survival. 2 x 7cell, 1 x 6cell. All safely in the incubator.


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Kara,

Thats brill news Hun, So will ET be 2Moro ? At least i will have someone on the 2ww with me. 

My clinic test 10 dpt does that sound to early ? and will i get a correct result ?

Katie xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

transfer might be tomorrow or friday

if only one has divided then it will probably be tomorrow if 2 have we can go to blast, if none have we will wait til lunchtime to see if anythings happens

10days post blast is fine, if i get blast i will be having bloods as 10 days post transfer if i get transfer tomorrow i might still ask for a day 10 blood test


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Will be thinking of u Hun, and   they divide OK.

Glad 10 days is OK for blast supposse the clinic know what they are doing.
xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

what progestrone support are you using hun?


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

Hi all
rang clinic mon pm.  they said et thursday, embryologist will ring in morning to tell me how many survived. Therefore started pessaries this am. still as icky as i remember.
I have stated selenium supplements as i hate pineapple and brazil nuts. Hoping that it may give me the edge. Anyone any ideas or evidence it works?

fingers crossed


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi all,  

Can I join you?

I start a Medicated FET Friday 11th July so next week!  I have 4 frosties waiting for me!  Any information other than drinking loads of water during tx cycle?

Thanks in advance for any advice!

Spinny

xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck welshgirl only a few days away


----------



## PixiePie (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Had ET yesterday. 2 blasts put back. Had a right old drama getting to clinic as got stuck on a train between stations (some drunk decided to get on the tracks at the next station) but made it on time in the end (make note to self, don't travel on something you can't easily get off and walk next time!). DH saved the day and met me at the station and whisked me off! Phew.

Kara, my test date is 12th July, 11 days post blast tfr, so sounds about right for you for 10 days. Have they confirmed when ET will be yet? Is it today? If so, good luck hun, keeping everything crossed for you    

Welshgirl, good luck for tomorrow sweetie     - quick tip - don't take the train!

Katie, hope you're feeling okay luv, keep up the PMA (I can't bear this 2ww nonsense, its a killer isn't it?!)

Spinny, welcome!   Do I know you from the June/July cycle board? Did u have a nice holiday? Good luck! xxx

Caz and AngelaT - are you two okay? sending you both lots of   too xx

Have a good day ladies,

Pixie xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done pixie

i am waiting for a call to see if my embryos divided over night


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no blast this time

we now have 2 x 8 cell ( from 2 7 cell) and 1 x 12 cell from a 6 cell

we might have single embryo transfer and leave 2 in the lab as the 12 cell is a good one

im jumping in the bath and leaving


----------



## PixiePie (Apr 2, 2008)

Kara, good luck hun. Dont get hung up on whether they are blasts or not, I had two perfect blasts put back last time and got a BFN, and lots of ladies get a BFP from less divided cells. Hope all goes well today, sending you lots of    . Let us know how you get on later if you can.

Lol,

Pixie xx


----------



## Angelat (Nov 27, 2006)

Thought I'd try and catch up with everyone but as I read my mind is useless and now I've forgotten where everyone is up to!!

Elly - so sorry it ended so sadly for you, but pleased you have decided to take some time out and have a holiday.  I hope it all goes well later this year.  

Pixie pie - so happy that you are PUPO - What does PUPO mean  I keep meaning to ask and still have no idea!!!  Make sure you rest well and look after yourself.   

Still don't have a time from the clinic for friday ET yet.  Had a horrible night last night.   Think it must have been the pessaries.  2 hrs after taking them I felt like my back was going to explode, felt sick and felt like I was getting the runs.  Ended up on the sofa drinking hot milk and watching finding nemo at 2am!!!  (love that film and must admit I feel a bit like Doreen the little blue fish with no memory!)  Did anyone else suffer a bit when they started the pessaries?  I was so ill with OHSS last time that it never occured to me that some of the symptoms might have been down to the pessaries, i had the runs all the way through my pg for nearly 10 weeks last time and I hope that doesn't happen again!

Am getting a bit anxious about the thawing process   & hope at least one of my three embies survive the thaw. 

Hurry up and ring me clinic then I can arrage things a bit more effectively!

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## PixiePie (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi Angela, nice to hear from you. Have posted you on the Jun/July cycle board. But also just to say, try not to worry too much about your embies defrosting, its out of your hands, and I think its unlikely that all 3 wouldn't defrost. Still, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that everything goes to plan for you hun  .

I love Finding Nemo too. What a good idea to take your mind off things. Off to look at my DVDs. Fancy a bit of Mr Darcy I think!

Lol,

Pixie xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im pupo with a prefect morula as it was only one we felt culturing for another day is pointless im well happy


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Pixie -thanks for welcome and well done on your 2 blasts hope they are suggling down nicely!

Yes I have chatted to you on the sugar babes thread thought I would come on here as they are mainly having fresh cycles!

Any advice for me I start DR next Friday apart from loads of water?

xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Angelat,

PUPO is pregnant until proven otherwise   .  Sorry to hear that you are not feeling to good, the pessaries and meds do seem to upset your system - I too had the same prob, but being a crohns sufferer its pretty normal for me but it made it much worse.  DH and I are looking forward to our week off but its over a month away but it giuves us something to look forward too.  

Pixie - congrats on your ET sending you lots of     .

Spinny, welcome to the thread.  The only advice I can think of is pamper yourself !  It helps you relax, I also did acupuncture and reflexology and they both helped.

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all okay.

Elly


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

welshgirl

good luck for the thaw and transfer


----------



## PixiePie (Apr 2, 2008)

Morning Ladies, hope you are all well today.

Ells, thanks for your support - much appreciated!

Kara, congratulations hun! Welcome to the 2WW gang, when do you test?

Welshgirl - Good luck for today lovely, hope it goes smoothly for you    

Spinny - I agree with Elly, do something else to support yourself through it. Last time I did reflexology, this time I did acupuncture. I would recommend doing something weekly that is relaxing if you can. I haven't had much in the way of side effects from the drugs overall, and feel that this is due to doing the complementary therapies. 

Hope you all have a lovley day,

Lol,

Pixie xxx


----------



## PixiePie (Apr 2, 2008)

Spinny, sorry forgot also to say - I read through the FET success stories when I'm feeling less than positive. It never fails to give me hope and to appreciate what others have gone through. You'll probably get times when you're feeling a bit low, so bear it in mind.

Lol,

Pixie xx


----------



## Angelat (Nov 27, 2006)

Hiya ells, Pixie and others !!!

Finally got a time from my clinic - ET is 12noon tomorrow if some survive the thaw.  

Pixie - thanks for your encouragement, I guess it is out of my hands now anyway   
Ells - thanks for explaining PUPO!!!  Glad to see you on here!!   

Will let you know how it goes tomorrow.....!!!!


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi everyone, just a quickie from me.  I can't keep up with this thread.  Am wishing you all well though and as soon as i get a chance i will do some personals.  Good luck to those about to go for transfer and waiting for that nerve wracking news about the thaw and to all on the 2ww.  Elly I hope you are ok too.

Had my scan today to check the lining, it was only 6.9 and they are looking for 8.  Measured several times but it didn't change so it's been delayed by another week as i have to go back next Thursday.  All being well i will be having ET Tuesday 15th.  They reckon there's a good chance of my one blasto thawing ok.  I really hope so!!  

Seems like there's loads going on at the moment so will be checking on this thread throughout tomorrow.  Good luck ladies.xx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks Pixie and Ells,

I have been having acupuncture now for about 8 weeks and am going to continue up til ET

Ells hope you can start again soon!

Pixie how are you today?

Hello to everyone else!  
Spinny

xxx


----------



## PixiePie (Apr 2, 2008)

Morning All

Hi Angela, just wanted to wish you good luck for today hun. Big hugs   and lots of     for your ickle embies.

Hey Welshgirl, how did it go yesterday? Hope you are resting up? 

Tamelia, sorry you've got to wait another week. How frustrating! You know, this IVF lark never goes according to plan in terms of time frames. Have learned to take estimate dates as just that - rough estimates!

Spinny, hope you're doing okay. Glad you're having the acu, how are you finding it? Am finding it bloomin' hurts! But worth it if it makes a difference! Can't believe I spend £50 a pop for someone to hurt me!!  I must be  

In fact, I think I'm losing it already. Yesterday I gave myself a little task of taking a scarf back to a shop. Forgot the scarf! Got on the wrong tube home and ended up miles away! I shouldn't be allowed out on my own at the mo!

Well girlies, have a nice day,

Lol,

Pixie xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning everyone.

Hi Tam - it is a pain when things get delayed.  My clinic are going to delay our ET in October because we will be on holiday - the nurse said it would help my linning as it should be nice and thick for ET- that is assuming they have the dates right!  

Ange - good luck for today, thinking of you.  let us know how you get on.    

Spinney, we will be starting again in September - we are having a 2 month break to let my body recover.  I also want to loose a little bit of weight as during this process I have put on about a stone and a half  .  You should carry on the acu after ET as well -my lady said it helps with making sure your engery flows are correct and going in the right place.

Pixie, you'll have to put a tracking device on yourself so your DH can find you   !

Hi to everyone else, hope you are okay.  Karen and Maddie how are your ladies doing?  

Take care 
Elly


----------



## Angelat (Nov 27, 2006)

Ooooooooo just had the call from the clinic.     2 out of the 3 frosties survived so we are leaving now for ET.  Yipee!!!!  So excited.  Will be resting for a few days so won't be able to speak here as I haven't got internet access at home.

Am thinking of you all and will pop back next week.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Good luck Angelat    

Elly


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

Hi all
Lindon ( embryologist)finally called at 3 yesterday pm. transfer same as last time, cervix spasmed and it took a while to get the catheter in but eventually they got the 2 back in. The other survied too which is brilliant. they are refreezing today if it divided overnight, still no call about that though. They hatched the 2 I had back as they said it works better.
So today I got up, did some positive thoughts, some yoga deepbreathing and put the washing away, otherwise been on my bum doing very little.
Does anyone else get anxious about going to the loo just in case you push them out, Competely neurotic I know.
Tonight going to dinner so i don't have to cook and going to wedding tomorrow so I'm driving but will try and relax too. I have to work sunday 6 hours but hopefully it won;t be too stressful and i won't be on my feet.
the cliic advised me no exercise, only walking at the moment, what has everyone else heard?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no steruous exercise, like heavy lifting hun

you embryos won't be pushed out, i try and think its like a pea in a peanut butter sandwich


----------



## PixiePie (Apr 2, 2008)

Well done Welshgirl! Let me be the first to congratulate you on being PUPO, and to the dreaded 2WW!

My clinic couldn' give a hoot what you do afterwards. They asked me if I was going staight back to work in a very casual way! They say just carry on as normal but don't do anything too strenous e.g heavy lifting (as if!!).

I'm very interested that they hatched your eggs first - did they say why? Also, I see they re-froze one of your embies - never heard of that either! Wow, new developments all the time!

take it easy, try and distract yourself and try to think positively! that's my formula!

Lol,

Pixie xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im at the same clinic as welsh girl and my embryos were hatched too

they are virtifiing embryos and have a 100% thaw rate at the moment, and refreezing embryos is fine i for one went back to work the day after transfer and home today and off to a car show tomorrow

if its gona work it will

my other 2 were discarded this am because they didn;t really move on as they should but the one i have did exactly what it should have


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Looks like there is quiet a few of us pupo!

I took this week of work and go back on Monday and have been helping my sister with her wedding plans so have been trying not to think to much about it, Yeah right!  

Have any of u had a bad tummy like aching pains since ET. I had ET on Monday and thought they would ease off but they haven't. Just wondered if anyone else has this. Also got sore (.)(.) but not reading to much into it.

Only 5 days to go till OTD. Is anyone thinking about testing early I was but going to try and be a good girl.  

Hope Ur all OK.

Lol
Katie xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no you mustn;t test early

are you on pesseries? they can cause sore boobs, i can feel mine already, first time on gestone so could be that


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah I'm on pessaries have been taking them for a week now.

How r u feeling ? I'm OK apart from boobs and bad tummy but nothing else. When do u test ?


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Good luck to all the girls pupo sending you all   

xxx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi there

Ells - Have been thinking of you, even though I haven't been posting. I'm glad the consultation went well and you all set for the next go.  Will be keeping everything crossed that this is you your time (I have a good feeling about it  )    .  

I have been thinking of you all and apologies for not posting earlier.  It has been a bit of a rollercoaster week.  Last Fri I started getting cramps and a little brown discharge/bleeding.  I know this is very common but somehow I knew that something wasn't right.  I ended up phoning NHS direct on Sun evening who wanted me to go for a scan the next day.  

Our local EPU were brilliant and the scan next day showed TWO sacs and yolks in the right 
place (obviously it was too early to see anything else) - we were shocked but over the moon that everything was as well as it could be and that it wasn't ectopic as that was one of my main fears.  Unfortunately our relief was shortlived as within a couple of hours I started bleeding fresh blood, which got heavier until I started passing large clots.  It was a very frightening time - I knew without doubt that I had miscarried and I was convinced that neither could have survived.  Amazingly when the EPU scanned me the following day there was still one sac intact.  We have no way of knowing whether the other pregnancy will make it and even if it does whether it will be viable.  I have my 6 week scan on Tues so I guess we will find out more then.  I am still bleeding which is scary as I don't know if it is the remains of the first miscarriage or the start of a second but fortunately the cramps seem to be subsiding now so it is just a case of praying that the other has somehow clinged on.  Its been a very long week as you can imagine!

Anyway sorry for the me post, just wanted to let you know what had happened.  Wishing you loads of love and     for all those PUPO ladies.  Hopefully we will see lots of BFP's in the near future xxx


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Karen,

Sorry u are going through a hard time Hun   And don't apologise for a me post. Really hope everything goes OK on Tuesday and lets us know how u get on. We are all here for u Hun. 

Will be thinking of u.

Take care
Katie xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Karen   ,

I will say a little   for you that everything is okay.  I read on another post where one of the ladies had a similar experience and everything turned out okay.  I really hope that you have good news on Tuesday.  Like Katie said dont apologise for a me post - blimey mine where terrible every five minutes   .  Thinking of you.

Hi Katie, how are you?  How does it feel to be PUPO?  

Tam how are you doing?

Angelat, how did ET go?  Are you taking it easy?

Hello to everyone else hope you are okay.

Elly


----------



## Angelat (Nov 27, 2006)

Hiya girls

Thanks for thinking about me!  Sorry to all those having a hard time.  I hope it gets better.  

Went for ET yesterday.  They put back 2 embies - one 3 cell and one 5 cell both grade 1 (not that it seems to matter much from what I read on here!!!).  Have taken it easy and sat in bed reading all morning, watched DVDs etc.  Got a few days off work to come which will be good.  Apart from the odd twinge I haven't had many side effects apart from after the ET yesterday which was quite uncomfortable - my bladder was SOOO full I thought I might pee all over the consultant!  So I am officially PUPO!!!  

Test date is 18th July.

Will pop back in and post next week!  Thinking of you all.


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Karen good luck for scan on Tuesday!  sending   

Angelat well done Lady being pupo chill out put your feet up!  

I start DR next Friday only 5 days to go!  I have 4 froties waiting!

Hello to everyone else on the 2ww sending u all    and loads of 

LOL Spinny 
xxx


----------



## PixiePie (Apr 2, 2008)

Angela T - well done on ET, how you doing on the 2WW?! Killer aint it? 

Karen, just caught up with your post, sounds really scary experience, but keeping everything crossed that things turn out okay when you go to hosp tomorrow    . Take good care of yourself.

Kara, Welshgirl, Katie - hows it going?

Nothing really new from me. Feeling up and down. Have had some little AF like pains a bit like last time, but not reading anything into it, as this can happen whether pg or not.

Had acupuncture on Sat which was nice and relaxing, and distracted self going to Tutenkhamun exibition yesterday. Just made a quiche today. Keeping busy!! Wish this bl*** weather would clear up so I could get out and about a bit more! Running out of things to do at home and only horrible jobs left - clearing out old files and folders in back bedroom (as a natural horder this is possibly the worst job I could think of!). Any other ideas?!

Anyway, hope you're all tickety-boo today. 

Lol,

Pixie xxx


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

Hi all
keeping you updated
Belly swollen +++ and terrible gas (poor DH), pelvis is aching and some AF cramps no spotting though. trying to keep positive Back at work to stop boredom and me thinking about test.
How are all my other PUPO pals?


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Welsh Girl, I also have bad AF cramps but no bleeding My tummy is also swollen i had to undo my work trousers today. Went back to work as i was bored last week. When do u test ? I test on Wednesday.

Karen, Hope everything goes OK 2Moro. Lets us know how u get on.  

Elly, How r u Chick hope Ur OK.

Angela, How is the 2ww going Hope the waiting isn't driving u mad.

 To everyone else Hope Ur all OK.

I have really bad AF pains so bad i couldn't sleep last night so stupid me done a test and it was negative. U girls need to get the   round to keep an eye on me   Only 2 days till OTD.

Take care
Katie xx


----------



## PixiePie (Apr 2, 2008)

Morning Ladies

Katie - do you mean tomorrow Wednesday? Try not to read too much into testing early, keeping everything crossed for you hun    .

Welshgirl, the AF pains and wind sound par for the course. Its really hard not to read things into the signs etc that we get during this time. You just can't tell. 

Nothing new from me. I'm bored but glad not to be at work. Don't start new job until 21 July. Feeling guilty that I'm not doing more on my time off, but having a nice rest.

Sending you all lol today, 

Pixie xxx


----------



## Angelat (Nov 27, 2006)

Hiya girls

This 2ww is a killer! One minute I am   the next I am  .  Today I've beeen very   and grouchy.  I've got my lower back ache back again which is bugging me.  Apart from that, had abdominal pains the other day, got achy hips and sore boobs, but who hasn't on these meds!!!

How is the 2ww going for everyone else?

Oooo some good news - see the BBC news site today and look under HEALTH - theres a report out about FET which is very positive!


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

katie i'm sending the  Bad but understandable. I'm sure i'll be tempted early. i hear that first response is very sensitive, upto 6 dyas before! My belly is so swollen, i'm wearing stretchy skirts as i can't do up trousers

Angelat- I know how you feel, the mood swings are awful. feeling very negative today. feel empty and sure its not worked.. the cramps have settled. 

This 2ww is awful its our last go for probably 2 years as we are getting married next year and we can't do both.


----------



## PixiePie (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey Angela, thanks for your perso earlier. Hope you got my reply? not sure it worked!

Great news about FETs!! Wizzing off to read it now. Go frosties, go frosties!  

Welshgirl, we're all in the same boat hun! Feeling up one minute, down the next! This is always the hardest part!  

I really fancy a  .

By the way Welshgirl, What part of Wales do you live in? I recently went to Mid Wales and fell in love with it. 

Lol,

Pixie xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh yeah the dreaded 2ww send you crazy

ive taken the day off today as last night o had a really upset belly


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

How are my 2ww girls getting on ? All this waiting is driving me crazy but at least i would know 2Moro. I don't think its worked this time as i have really bad AF pains but that might be because of the pessaries.

Hope Ur all OK and going insane.

Hi to everyone hope ur all ok.

Lol 
Katie xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

katie good luck and i so hope this has worked for you


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Katie sending you lots and lots of     .  I really hope that you get a positive result on wednesday Sweetie.  I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.

Pixie, Angelat, Kara, welshgirl,  I really hope that you are all keeping positive, the 2ww is a real killer!

I have my first acu with my new lady on Saturday I am actually looking forward to it   .  
DH and I are also putting our house on the market, we have seen a really nice bungalow - dont know whether its the right time to move what with the way things are but hey, if its meant to be...  I really need something else to think about other then IVF and our next FET   .  

Karen, how did your scan go lovey?  

Maddie how are you?

Tam, hope you are okay, hows things going?

Elly


----------



## oneunited (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi Ladies, hope you are all OK. It was a BFN for me. Haven't posted for a while.  Still coming to terms with it.  I know I'm lucky to have one IVF baby but I was so hopefull for the FET as well.  We still have 4 frozen so maybe better luck next time.  Going to have a few months off and lose some weight!

Good luck to you all
x


----------



## PixiePie (Apr 2, 2008)

Morning Ladies

Oneunited - so sorry to hear your news. Take good care of yourself  

Katie - keeping everything crossed for you hun    

Kara, hope you're feeling better today?

Ells, not silly to get excited about new acu lady at all! I think is very exciting! Where is the clinic?

Angie, how are you today?

Lol, check you later,

Pixie xxx


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I tested today and it was bfn so still went to clinic and was told it is to early to test! And need to test on Monday and shouldn't have been told to go to clinic today! ARGH why did they do that. I got so upset last night and had a good cry as i thought it was over but now i know it could change but don't think it will as still have AF pains and spots which happens when AF is due.

Will let u know if anything changes.
Hope Ur all OK.

Take care
Katie xx


----------



## Angelat (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Katie - arrrghhh!  Clinics sometimes!  I think they should only employ staff who have actually been through it then they would know how we feel! I hope you get better news on Monday - still plenty of days to go!!  

Hi Pixiepie - am feeling a bit brighter today.  Think I over did it yesterday so put my feet up for half an hour at lunchtime today and will try and rest later.  Am not feeling at all tired though - well my body might be but my brain seems to be totally overactive!!!  

Saw your post about mid-Wales - thats where I live - right in the middle of the middle near Rhayader.  Where did you visit

How are you Welshgirl


----------



## PixiePie (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Katie, what bloody bast*** at the clinic?! You poor thing. Why did they tell you to test yesterday in the first place if you weren't supposed to test until Monday? Bizzare to get the dates that wrong! I will have to keep everything crossed a little bit longer for you!  

Angela - I know Rhyader! I've been there! We went last year and stayed in Cwmystwyth (not sure of spelling). My hubby used to go there when he was a boy. Then we went again this year and stayed at Devil's Bridge. I think its the most wonderful place. I love Hafod, and Aber and all the beautiful other parts of Wales you can get to from there, and the people are just lovely! Mind you, I thought there werent that many Welsh people there, it seems to be very infiltrated by the English!! Lucky you, having all that on your doorstep.

Well girls, just got back from the West End (in a bid to avoid clearing out the back bedroom yet again). It has p***** down since 7am this morn, and is still pelting down now. Everyone over West End grumpy 'cos of rain. Took notorious forgotten scarf back. Forgot to buy tie backs for new curtains as was in same shop. Ahhh! Blooming memory! 

Feeling a bit dispondant today - bought some black trousers for new job. Hubby said to hold off in case I'm pg, but I got them anyway. Perhaps is just the mood I'm in today with all this gloomy weather. Not long till test day - Saturday. In some ways don't want it to come  .

Anyhoo, enough from pessamistic Polly, that's the last thing my PUPO pals need. I'm off to give myself a slap round the moosh and a stiff talking to  .

Take it easy you guys. 

Lol,

Pixie xxx


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

pixie, i don't know about needing a drink, i just need sex. Been told not even to have an orgasm! How bad is that, after all we've been through they even take that away from us!
I'm in cardif but been all over wales. love brecon and the gower near swansea but there are loads of beautiful areas in north and mid wales- harlech, aber, bettwsycoed.

Feeling better today, few cramps, no boob signs. feel quite hot but cold feet.

keep those  coming and spread it around


----------



## PixiePie (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi Welshgirl, 

your post made me laugh  !!! At my clinic, they gave me a leaflet after ET to say that there is no reason not to carry on having sex or baths! Its so confusing when they give conflicting info. I don't see what harm it could do, after all, if you had conceived naturally, you wouldn't know you were pg and would be carrying on as normal wouldn't you? 

You're really lucky to live in such a lovely place. I think Wales is great. However, I've only been to MId Wales, and I like it so much I may not ever progress on to trying different parts! The Wye Valley bit driving home was really pretty though and may go there for a weekend later in the year (Other parts of Wales too far for weekend!).

Glad you're feeling better. I'm feeling a bit blue again today. AF type cramps are stronger and seem to be convincing me that Tx hasn't worked. Then have to try and steer my mind back to rationality. I hate this  , it gets harder the nearer you get to test date.

Anyway, what are you up to today? I'm off to meet my Dad for lunch and then a mate later in the evening. 

Hi Angela, Ells, kara and Katie, how's it going?

Have a good day,

Lol,

Pixie xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

welsh girl

who told you no sex?

fact sex is ok on the 2ww and before but many couples prefer not too, i personally chose not to as i don't want any regrets


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Girls,

I'm a bit confused so is it OK to have sex on 2ww and what about baths ? Its all very confusing but it don't take much to confuse me  

Katie xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sex yes its ok as pixie said you would carry on as normal, baths yes cool baths are ok no hot baths as embryos don't like heat

this i was told by the embryoligist

i always say if it doubt don't

in reality girls if its going work it will, look at all the drug addicts etc etc that get pregnant, just be wise and don't do anything you might regret. i do wish all clinic would make up there minds and give a clear set of rules but with ivf there is none

what will be will be and thats that


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Oneuntied I am soooooo sorry that you got a negative   .  How long a break are you going to have?  We are going to start again in September with ET somewhere in october.  I just want a bit of a breather from everything as I dont think its healthy for mind or body to keep messing with all the meds.  Keep in touch as we may be going through next round at the same sort of time.  

Katie,  I was going to ask you why they had you down to test so early, I had just assumed it was because you had blasts.  I am keeping everything crossed for you, I cant believe that your clinic got your dates wrong.  Keep     sweetie and remember that you are still PUPO!

Pixie, keep your chin up lovey, I know how tough it is.  You could do with someone inventing a xray camera that doesnt have any bad effects that can film whats going on in there so that you can see what is happening   .  

Ange how are you lovey, hope you are feeling okay?

Kara how are you?  

Sending you all       

Elly


----------



## Angelat (Nov 27, 2006)

Morning!

Re: sex!!! The Zita West book says avoid sexual intercourse & orgasm during the 2ww...it also says avoid using the hover so who knows what the story behind that one is!!!!   

Pixie - I am not enjoying the 2ww at all!  The worst thing is my DH is so hopeful this time - I think he thinks my foul moods are a good sign! I really don't want to let him down.  I have a few hours where I think I'm pg then I think I'm not.  Very annoying that the meds give all the same symptoms -without them I'd be pretty convinced just by my painful boobs alone!!  And even if I do get that elusive  BFP it'll be an agonising wait until the 6 week scan to see if there is a heartbeat this time - it was sooo painful last time.  All ifs and buts.

Anyway, mid Wales - lovely place!  I met my DH at Aberystwyth University and we moved back this way about 2 years ago now.  The people are fantastic.  There are quite a lot of Welsh around here but a good mix of other people too.  The Welsh are great- very welcoming!

Oh customers - few mins without rain - back in a mo!!!


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Elly, Glad to hear Ur thinking of starting again soon.   that is works next time for u. It got me mad yesterday about testing as i thought it was over as it was negative. I thought they told me to test because of blast so don't know why there telling me to test on Monday now.

Oneuntied, Sorry u got a negative hope u and DH r looking after each other.  

How are my 2ww ladies hope Ur all OK. I'm going   When do u all test ? I'm so bored as its my day off need something to do.

Hope Ur all OK.

Lol
Katie xx


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

its so much better now the rain has stopped, hope everyone is feeling better

Mood swings ahoy. Up one minute down the next, this 2ww is making me have a split personality

You'r right though, the clinics really should get a consensus on what is ok and not. I do follow zita west but also my clinic said no baths and no swimming, no impact exercise and not even full yoga- just antenatal. well i can't go to those as i don't know if i'm pg.

pixie thanks, wlaes is lovely and cardiff has great shopping. they are building another area in the centre to double the capacity. I think its just as good as london and people are friendlier here. Plus its close to the motorway links so i can get to the north of uk in 5 hours, and 2 hours by plane form the airport to edinburgh. We are getting married in Usk in the wye valley next year and i do think it is a very beautiful part of the country.

Because of that this is our last go for the next 18 months. If i'm neg, i will go on the pill. Although after 5 years, it would be a miracle.


----------



## Angelat (Nov 27, 2006)

Hiya Welshgirl

A wedding on the horizon!    How exciting!  Me and DH have just celebrated our 10th wedding anniversay - best thing I've ever done was marrying him. (aaaaahhhh).  I know what you mean about split personality - I'm nice as pie then its like someone lights a fuse somewhere!  Terrible!

Re: SEX!!  Talking to my friend who is a nurse she said no sex 'cos it raises your internal body temperature and embryos etc. don't like to get too hot - it is thought to lead to m/c sometimes.  Same reasons for no hot baths / saunas / hot tubs etc.  So I guess the sex police have to be appointed !    

When are you testing Welshgirl??

Pixie - you still hanging in there or do we have to send out     
Thinking of you.


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

I had garlic curry last night and regretting it as my gas is now twice as lethal, poor dh.
I do have some af cramps this morning as well though my boobs are a bit sore. When i was having reg accu, they got sore every month and i knew my prog was high, this time my boobs haven't been so sore. Hoping I have late implanters as i def do not feel pg today. Testing in 8 days, its been 8 days since transfer.

angelat- friends of ours got married last week in brecon and i'm so excited now, 428 days till we get married, busy trying to sort out stuff

I have strange craving for cheese on toast.maybe its the calcium


----------



## Angelat (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Welshgirl

I'm 8 days since transfer too!!!!   True buddies then!! I feel pg one minute then convinced I'm not the next.  A whole week to go until test day.  Are you going to test early??   I don't want to, but my DH does want me to!!!  I'm not intending to though.  

Have you heard anything from Pixie pie today?? 

PIXIE - where are you?  Are you ok??  Crossing everything for you hun.

Hi to everyone else on this thread!!


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

Yeh angelat, cycle buddies
I think the decision will be out out of my hands. i'm due midweek and i think i'll come on, just feel it. this isn't me being negative, i know my body, five years of analysing everything, inside and out, staring at scans, lap pictures, temp charts, body signs and symptoms. I know its failed and am preparing myself. 
Believe me if i'm wrong, i'll be the one most shocked.

I will send the  if you test early! Good luck mate


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i doubt very much you will bleed while your on the meds hunni

you having af pains?


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

af pains really bad and i didn't manage even on the meds to hold out last time till official test day.


----------



## Angelat (Nov 27, 2006)

HI Wleshgirl

Am really hoping you are wrong and that you will get your longed for    When I was pg last time I got loads of AF like cramps so you never know.  Hang in there buddy, this is a tough time. 

Pixie - come back and tell us whats going on with you!!!!  Sending loads of        and hoping you are still with us. How are you doing  

Was convinced I was pg last night, but feel normal this morning. poo.  This is sooo hard.


----------



## PixiePie (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey Girls

Sorry for going AWOL on you last couple of days. Just didn't want to bring you all down with me as was feeling so gloomy due to AF pains. 

Ange, thanks so much for your concern and kind words, really meant a lot to me. 

Well, managed to hold out until today. Did test at 6.30am as busting for the loo. Didn't wake hubby as he's not well. Got two pink lines. Can't quite believe my eyes!!  I think its a  for me! I cannot believe it. 

Welshgirl, the same that you're going through, I just had all that. Ask Ange.

Hang on in there lovelies!

Hope you're all okay today. Will try to catch up later when back from shopping.


----------



## Angelat (Nov 27, 2006)

WWWAAAHHHHEYYYY!!!!!  YYYYIIIPPPEEEEE!!!!!  HHHHOOOOORRRAAAYYYYY!!!!  CONGRATS!!!!
                       

Pixiepie!!!  So excited for you!!!  Was beginning to worry about you going AWOL & feared the worst, but SOOO GLAD you are pregnant!!!! Well done girl!!!    Have fun shopping!!!


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Well done Pixie on Ur  . I know what u ladies mean with AF pains I'm having them to and think its all over but trying to stay positive but its hard. I test on Monday and I'm   it has worked. I had a good cry yesterday because i think its over but will find out on Monday.

Hope u ladies are OK. 

Take care
Katie xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done pixie

i have af pains and feel emotional


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks like we all r having AF pains lets hope they are a good sign. 

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i hope so

i had 2 days of the trots and severe cramps to, so think i picked up a bug from somewhere


----------



## PixiePie (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi Girls

Katie, kara and Welshgirl, I know just how you feel, I went AWOL because I felt so glum and had really strong AF cramps. Its so tough, your body is telling you AF is coming, and you're trying to convince yourself otherwise. I cannot believe how much harder the 2ww was 2nd time around. The last couple of days are the worst. I was convinced it was all over. Try to keep strong ladies, cry if you need to (I blubbed all day Thursday) and keep busy.

Ange, how you doing Chicken?

I keep walking past pee stick and looking at it to check it hasnt changed. Happy to say, still 2 pink lines (did the first response on BOGOF at Boots).

Lol,

Pixie xxx


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

I'm so happy for you pixie!!!
katie will be thinking of you monday hun.
Kara sorry to hear your not feeling well. Alot of tummy bugs going around at the moment

Really wondering if i should check thursday with a 1st response. hmmm I know you girls will send   

I still having some cramps, most of my pessary seemed to leak out this am. Boobs a little sore but not bad. Still craving cheese on toast- what is that about?


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have just started a medicated FET day 3 of DR and have 4 frosties!  In a bit of a dilema the hospital said they are willng to try for blasts for me with all 4 embies!  They were frozen on day 1. I really want to have a trasfer and with only having 4 I don't know whether to just let them take them to day 3 and see what they are like then!

Has anyone else experienced this before and got blasts out of 4 embies,  I notice you had 2 blasts pixie!

Any advice would be fantastic!

lots of love and luck to everyone

Spinny

xxx


----------



## PixiePie (Apr 2, 2008)

Morning Ladies

Katie, how are you doing? Not long to go now. Will be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for tomorrow    .

How are my other PUPO pals doing - Kara, Ange, Welshgirl?

Spinny, can't offer much advice, but in my case, I had 12 embies day 1, as I had so many they decided to take them to blast. 6 made it to blast on day 5, 2 put back and 4 frozen, others sadly perished.

Its a bit of a lottery. Out of the 4 frozen, they decided to defrost 2 and put back but one perished so they defrosted another. So now got 1 left on ice.

Don't know if that info helps. If it were me, I'd be guided by the clinic, they're the experts. But ultimately, its your decision. Lots of ladies get BFP from day 3 embies. Blasts dont guarentee pg. I think that having read the recent article Ange told us about, the strongest ones survive and have more chance of implantation. Perhaps reading the article might help you?

Good luck, it won't be long now...

Lol,  

Pixie xxx


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

today i am attending my nephews 3rd birthday party. Loads of kids running around. Maybe not the best when you feel a little fragile
Still having cramps. was late taking my hrt and pessary last night which don't think helped. 

Trying to stay pos and i know dh is.


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks Pixiepie that was a great help to me!

Spinny

xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

spinny i would see if you can make this decision on the morning of day 3 cause if only 2 are divdiing then i would put them back

i was going for blast with 3 embryo that were virtired on day 3, they thawed on the evening on day 2 and the next morning only one was moving the right way so we transferred later that day

i hope that helps

welshgirl keep you chin up huni, taking your drugs late as a one off will not harm


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

How are my fellow pupo ladies hope Ur all OK.

Well test day 2Moro and I'm not worrying about it well I am a bit but not like when i thought test day was on Wednesday. The only thing I'm worring about is phoning the clinic up to tell them the result. It was easier on Wedensday when I just had to go to the clinic but never mind. I was going to test today but I chickend out and thought I would just leave it till 2Moro because if it was negative then I would work myself up into a state so just left it.

Hope Ur all OK will check in the morning.

Take care
Katie xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck with testing hun


----------



## PixiePie (Apr 2, 2008)

Welshgirl, feel for you hun. Its tough when you have to go to things like that at certain times. Try and ignore the insensitive comments (there are always some!). Hope its not too bad, and that you're feeling better later  

Spinny, I agree with Kara, good advice.

Katie, glad you are less worried. Fingers crossed for tomorrow.

Welshgirl, are we supposed to take pessaries and HRT at exact times? I'm a bit worried about this! I've always just done one in the morning and one before going to bed. Should I be more careful than that?

Lol,

Pixie xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pixie don't worry i did this on my first and most successful treatment, progestrone wouldn't drop that quick


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Kara thanks a lot for the advice my hospital said we ca look at the embies at day 3 and decide then but to be honust I think I will have transfer on day 3 unless they are doing brilliant on day 2 of course then I will have a day 2 transfer.

Thanks again your advice is greatly appreciated.

Good luck with your tx

LOL Spinny

xxx


----------



## PixiePie (Apr 2, 2008)

Karen, have been thinking of you, how are things? Hope you're okay  

Ells, how's it going?



Love to all,

Pixie xxx


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

well back from the party, i suppose it wasn't as bad as it could have been. Did get emotional, especialy holding the little ones, Was very vague with answers so they know I'm pill popping but not that i'm pupo. 

katie, keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow. try to get a good night sleep hun and let us know.

Wasn't sure if the tabs and pessaires should be timed, usually i do hrt at 7 and 7 and the pessaries at 7 and 11-12 depending on when i go to bed so i can lie down to minimise the leakage.


----------



## PixiePie (Apr 2, 2008)

Morning Ladies

Welshgirl, pleased for you that party wasn't as bad as you expected  . You survived! I'm not sure I could have done that last week if it had been me, I was proper  . Thanks for advice re pessaries and HRT, funnily enough that's what I do! Guess it must be okay. Welshgirl, am I right in thinkng you test on Wednesday, same as Ange?

Katie, best of British to you today luvvy    

Ange, how are you holding out, Chicken?

Not much from me. Reality of pg slowly sinking in. Getting scared now. Worried we're not going to have enough money, be rubbish parents, are too old etc. Still can't quite believe it.

Love to all,

Pixie xxx


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Hope Ur all OK.

It was bfn for us we r so gutted don't know how to cope with it. Just phoned the hospital and they said to have 3 AF which will be september when sil will have her baby   We can start again when we r ready.

Am going to take sometime out so hope Ur all get bfp u deserve.

Take care
Katie xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Sorry I have been a bit hectic this weekend so didnt get a chance to pop in.  Pixie I am sooooooo chuffed for you thats great news lovey     .  All being well I will only be 3 months behind you!

I had my first acu on Saturday with my new lady - wow what a difference.  Absolutely no pain - with the last lady it really stung when she took the needles out and hurt when she put them in my wrists, feet and ankles.  I felt really relaxed - felt quite tired this time but seemed to pick myself up a bit more in the evening.  

I did the race for life yesterday for the first, i was really pleased and I walked most of it but managed to complete it 43 mins, I had set myself a target of 50 mins.  I am going to do it again next year but run it!

Well we had our first veiwing on our house on Sat morning but they want a 4 bed not a three bed -   waste of time!  Got a second viewing this evening so keeping our fingers crossed as we dont want to loose the house we've found - we still have to get our offer accepted but hey if its meant to be its meant to be.  It nice having somethign else to focus on!- You all know what I mean   .

Katie, how are your sweetie?  Thinking of you today     .  Let us know how you get on.

Ang, how are you?  How much longer have you got til OTD?  I dont think that I have done anything sooooo hard as the 2ww, good luck sweet, sending you lots of   .

Elly


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Katie, Sweetie I am soooo sorry to hear your news   .  

I know how tough it is especially as this is your first one.  No one can tell you how to cope but you have too, you need to start looking forward.  What helped me was speaking to the clinic after our 2nd failed attempt to see if there were any other problems etc - which they said no too but that they would try me with baby asprin next time as its supposed to help with blood flow.  Our clinic did tell us that the first go is a trial run to see how your body works and not to expect it work first go - which doesnt help at all.    Keep your chin up Katie.  Keep in touch - may be we will be cycle buddies again in September/October.  Dont worry too much about your SIL and her baby as it will happen for you.

Take care 
Elly


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

i'm really sorry katie to hear your news. Just relax, try to get back to normal, enjoy all those things you've given up over the last few months and when your ready have another go.

more cramps this morning, boobs a little more sore but still feeling neg. Also have a headache at the bottom of my skull, its really throbbing. Most likely stres induced. Need to keep relaxed for saturday,


----------



## PixiePie (Apr 2, 2008)

Katie, I'm so sorry for you my love  . Was so hoping it would be good news for you today. Take care of yourself over the next few days and book yourself a follow up appointment at the clinic. That's what I did after my first attempt and it helped me focus forward. 

Welshgirl, sorry to hear your still feeling down. I take it saturday is your test day? Keeping everything crossed for you    .

Elly, glad you are back with us. You're sounding really positive after your recent setback, which is really nice. Thanks for your kind words. Glad you have got a plan for next attempt. Roll on September...!

Ange, how you doin? I'm getting worried about you now.

Lol,

Pixie xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

katie i am sorry and i know how you feel, i too got a bfn today


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Kara, I'm sorry to hear Ur news Hun.


----------



## PixiePie (Apr 2, 2008)

Kara, I'm so sorry hun. I didn't realise you were testing today too. You must be devestated. I don't know what to say, but my heart and thoughts are with you. Take care  

Lol,

Pixie xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i kept my test date secret

im just numb really


----------



## PixiePie (Apr 2, 2008)

Kara, I think I would be numb too, especially after all you've been through. How is DH taking it? I hope he is looking after you my love.

Life is so unfair sometimes, often to the people that least deserve it. I hope and pray that you get the good luck you deserve, whatever you decide to do next.

Lol,

Pixie xxx


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

kara, really sory to hear your news hun big


----------



## Angelat (Nov 27, 2006)

Kaite & Kara   
So sorry to hear your news.  This is such a difficult journey.  Take some time to heal and look after yourselves.

Ells - good luck with the house selling !! 

Hiya Pixie pie - how are you doing, parent-to-be    Sorry if my being AWOl worried you at all!  I am fine, just wishing time away a bit at the moment.

I am still getting bigger boobs - any excuse for DH to check on their growth spurt!!!  My official test date is Friday - roll on Friday!!!  The 2ww is really hard!


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

thank goodness angelat, was getting worried about you. Glad your boobs are getting bigger, wish mine were! Feeling weird today. Bit lightheaded. trying to hold out till saturday. don't know if i can


----------



## PixiePie (Apr 2, 2008)

Welshgirl, sorry to hear you're feeling a bit weird, hope you're feeling better later. Not long to go now. My test day was last saturday and I found the thursday before it the hardest day. Hope you're coping okay with the 2ww. Are you back at work?

Hi Ange, I'm feeling okay. Bit queasy today actually. I called my friend whose 8 months pg, and asked if it could be morning sickness already or if I'm imagining things. She said no, it could well be! Quickly booked acu apt, as heard it is very good for helping with this. Can't afford to have any time off for such nonsense as start new job on Monday.

I can't say I've found my boobs changing at all. Not getting bigger, no pain. I hope its a good sign for you hun!

Hope you both are keeping yourselves busy and not spinning out too much like I was last week.

Spinny, Ells, kara and katie, how you doin?

Lol,

Pixie xxx


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

this is the worset 2ww in the 5 years we've been trying.  Still feel strange, worryingly had headaches on and off for 3 days-hope its not af, i do get them when my hormone levels are wonky. Very bloated today and terrible gas again, poor dh.  Can i hold out till sat, i don't know. friday is a big day for 7 people. keeping my fingers crossed for you all. DH is off sat night, don't know if i should wait till sunday instead, friday is a busy day at work and can't afford to spend it crying in the loo by testing early. Not helped by one of the reception staff announcing her pregnancy today. i had to walk away. it'll  be hard if it is another neg whatever day it is then i have to break the news to the family who are still in the dark. 
This is not going to be easy few days. Hope your not all as  as me


----------



## PixiePie (Apr 2, 2008)

Welshgirl, I really really feel for you, this 2ww lark is hellish. But you are nearly there my love. I'm keeping everything crossed and   that everything turns out right for you on test day.

I don't know if I could hold out till sunday like you're suggesting. By the time it got to saturday I just wanted to get it over with one way or the other. 

It must of been really hard hearing that the receptionist is pg. Not what you need to hear right now  . Just keep it together, you've got two more days. If you absolutely must test early, I think the first response HPT is very good. It can detect HCG as early as 5 days before you are due.

Lol,

Pixie xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Kara I am so sorry to hear about your BFN   .  I hope that you and DH are looking after each other.  I must say it is the toughest, most hardest thing to cope and deal with.  My thoughts are with you both   .

Hi Ang, 
How are you?  - House selling is going a bit slow - we've only had 2 viewings so far, the couple that saw the house on monday really liked it but they have already offered on another place and are waiting to hear back on that - but if that didnt work out the agent said that they would offer on ours - i dont know who to believe!  We have another viewing booked on Saturday so fingers are very tightly crossed as we dont want to loose the bungalow we have found.

Pixie,  it sounds like you are doing well, I hope that the morning sickness doesnt get too bad!

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well.

Elly


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

feeling worse today, af cramps with familiar regularity, this is it i think, end of the road


----------



## PixiePie (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi Elly, nice to hear from you. sorry to hear things are a bit slow on the old housing front, but hopefully that couple might come back to you. Where are you moving from/to? Are you staying in the same area or moving away? We've been thinking about moving, we've rented since we got married as couldn't afford to buy where we are (central London!), even a one bed flat here costs £320K. We are hoping that if things reduce a bit we might be able to get something a little bit further out within our budget, but prices are really holding here at the mo. I think a lot of first time buyers are in the same position as us, so hopefully if things reduce a reasonable amount we'll be buying and getting the market moving again. Have you thought any more about Tx and how you're going to take things forward yet? Or is it too soon?

Welshgirl, thinking of you today and sending you loads of  .

Ange, sending you lots of positive vibes for today    .

I'm okay. Think the sicky feeling was a one off. Think it happend cos I took my vitamins and HRT on an empty stomach. Didn't get it yesterday. Dont feel like I'm pg at all. Getting a bit worried about 6 wk scan. Hope everything is okay. I nearly bought a pg book yesterday, but resisted. Don't want to do anything till after 6 wk scan, just in case.

Sending you all lots of  

Pixie xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Pixie,

I am sure everything will be fine and your scan will show it.  I have read a few other threads on here where people havent had symptoms, so dont worrry too much about lack of them!    What date is your scan?
We are going to start our next FET after August, we decided we would have an extra months break in between just to give us a bit more of a breather but also to let my body relax a bit and have a rest. We also thought that we would give the new acupuncture lady a bit more time and DH said he would try it, you never know we may be able to conceive naturally - unlikely but miracles do happen.
On the house move, we are not moving away as such we are just moving to a nicer area closer to my parents.  The bungalow we have found (they have accepted our offer subject to us selling ours quickly) needs a fair bit of work, it needs to be made bigger but it has sooo much potential.  London is a nightmare for house prices, Southampton - certain areas have been bad too for prices - some totally rediculous, although I cant say that we have seen a drop in prices like they have been saying on the TV etc.  Fingers crossed the couple from Monday offer or the couple coming tomorrow love it!  I really hope that you can find something, it is a really nice feeling being able to say that you own your own home!  Good luck with your plans.

Good luck Ange sending you lots of        . let us know how you get on.

Hope everyone else is okay.

Katie, how are you doing sweetie?  I really feel for you especially with your SIL.  Have you thought about when you are going to start again?

Elly


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Ange,  just read your diary wow wow wow congratualtions        .

I am sooooooo chuffed for you.  Keep us posted with your progress.  

Elly


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Good morning ladies,

Hope you are all well, its been a bit quiet on here for the last couple of days.  Hope everyone is okay.

Elly


----------



## PixiePie (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi Elly

How's it going? Any more viewings? Have you heard anything from the other couple?

I'm okay. Started new job yesterday, so posting has been difficult as not allowed to use internet at work. Anyway, I'm doing okay. Queasy feelings on and off, and very tired, but apart from that I wouldn't know I was pg.

Got scan next Wednesday - 30th, which seems ages away. I just want to know if everything is okay!

Hope you and all other frostie buddies are well.

Take care,

Pixie


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi to you all - 

- hope you don't mind me dropping in but  - dh and I are having our first FET (medicated) at the end of Aug and we (more I ) am v nervous (we had a BFP with 1st IVf but lost baby at 17 weeks) - was hoping to chat to people that were cycling at same time or had been through mediacted FET x 

Corin x


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Welcome Corrin,

Sorry about you loss very sad my heart goes out to you .  I am having a medicated cycle I am on day 12 of injections due for scan next Thursday and then ET around the 18th August!

Wishing you love and Luck for TX 

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi

Cant seem to find a board for Medicated FET in July or August so trust I must be on the right board.  Just want to join you all.  

On my 2nd medicated FET.  First FET got BFP but sadly lost at 6w.  Had my baseline scan yesterday but not down regged enough so back with provera tablets to take to start of AF and keep on with the jagging.

Look forward to speaking to you all,.

Love ax


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi all - 

Hi aiky - thanks for the pm x - so sad to read about the loss of you babies x - nothing anyone can say can help but, as you say, talking does stop you going mental ! Can I ask (just you me to bog off If im too nosey !) what thre outline of you med FET was - Im not sure I understand my blooming well instructions (we will be back to ACU before we start but still would like to be more organised) - I think I start on day 28 ?? - with DR ? then  - hope injections not to bad - rubbishy re needing prov - hope dr takes hold soon x

hI spinny - thanks for welcome - thought I would kinda know what FET entailed after IVF but am finding it totaly different (and have not even started yet !) - what is your tx outline ? (again tellme to get lost if being too nosey) - are you injecting to dr then ?

- thanks and sorry re asking loads of questions xxxxxxx  Corin x


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Corin

What was meant to happen to me is:  Once I started AF I was to start down regging on Day 2, phone up Ninewells then and then Anne gives you an appointment when to come up.(rougly 22 days later - whereby you should have had another AF in that time), then if your "down enough", they would then give you more drugs to take.  After about 7 - 10 days you go back up for a scan and if you are okay, you then take your Progynova tablets and your cyclogest pessaries (continue taking these until they tell you to stop).  ET is about 3 days after that.

Obviously everyone is different.  I down regg by using injections, so not sure what happens if taking nasal sprays.

You really cant go by dates hon.  I usually have everything written in calendar but then it all goes to pot.

Please anyone correct me if I am wrong - thats just a rough timescale 

Feel much better today, always a bit disheartened when things dont go according to plan!!

Hope this clarifies it a little bit.

Hope everyone else is well.

Ax


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi corrin,

Ask away that's what we are here for chick!   

I started DR injections of buserelin on day 23 I have a baseline scan 3 weeks later then if everything ok with womb lining I go onto proginova tablets and carry on with injection for 17 days and then on the 18 day FET takes place hope this helps hunny    

When are you starting?

Aikybeats hope you ok!  I am really worried because I haven't come on my period yet!

LOL Spinny


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Cheers ladies - is good you both replied with diff start days as - my leaflet says start dr day 2 but i was sure Dr R said start day 23 - I will call to make sure but sure I start day 23 - Am on day 6 of AF now but not starting till next cycle so if start next AF about the 18th Aug then I will be dr about the 10th ish of sep and I suppose ET end of sep / beg Oct - OMG seems ages away ! Am wee bit annoyed as we self funded our first IVF cycle due to 2 year wait (so that was taken off our NHS tries) this FET is our first NHS try and even though it is FE and from our own self fund  - they are classing it as a full NHS attempt for them and as our 2nd attempt - so only one more NHS left - and that now in another 2 years so will def self fund before then so will have had only one FET (from our own Self funded Ivf) from NHS - bloody **** - Sorry - bank staement just arrived.

Spinny hope AF come ASAP x

Big hugs to all  -  Corin x


----------



## PixiePie (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi newbies!

Just thougt it would be useful for you to know my FET regime.

Day 21, started DR with buseralin 1 stiff 4 times per day
Day 1 of next period, reduced sniffing to 1 stiff 2 times per day and started oestradiol 3 tabs a day
Had a scan aprox 2 weeks later. Stopped sniffing, continued oestradiol, and started progesterone pessaries.
All okay
ET 5 days later. Carried on with drugs as above.

Hope this helps.

Pixie xxx


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Corriann, im similar to Pixie !!!

Day 21 - Start sniffing with Synarol, 2 sniffs twice daily
Day 1 - Continue sniffing and start to take Progynova till lining thick and strong
Plan for FET and stop the Pyogynova a few days before ET but start the bum bullets !!!!

Ive been sniffing for 10 days now and still no sign of a bleed !!!! Aargh - had to put down reg scan back till end of next week !!!

Aargh, daisy xx


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Aiky - thanks for outline - is it just me or is Anne at Ninewelss a weebit scary !!!!!!! Yeh sniffing didn't work for me either and I inject to dr - hope af arrives soon x You too spinny 

Thanks pixie and daisy - after an ivf you think you kinda know the paln but FET totaly different - hope af come soon for you too daisy x

We ALL waiting for AF !!!!!!!

Had cig tonight  - v bad - but feeling rubbishy so ............... Need more self control as from tomorrow !

- thnaks again all  Love Corin x


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

My AF arrived yesterday thank goodness for that my scan is next Thursday!

How are you all ?   

LOL Spinny xxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome to the new ladies.   , you will both get lots and lots of good advice and support here I dont know how I could have survived the last FET with out these lovely ladies.

Pixie,  hope the new job isnt too stressful.  We had another viewing earlier this week, but they didnt like it   !  Still waiting for the doctors to arrange a viewing - it seems really slow!  Still what is meant to be will be!    Good luck for wednesday.  

Well we are having another 'problem'   AF was supposed to show yesterday but nothing!  Tested - still negative, no symptoms or signs.  A friend who went through IVF and celebrated her gorgeous sons 1st Bday 2 weeks ago suggested I go to my GP to get checked out if AF doesnt show next week.  Its really bizzare - although I am classed as irregular it is highly unusual for it not to start within 31 days.  I am worried that this will delay our next attempt!  I am going to give it til thursday and see what happens and if it doesnt start then I will go and see my doc.  Believe it or not but I am still having some of the hormonal symptoms - queezy, light headed, itchy heavy (.) (.) etc.  
Still I am trying to focus on selling our house so we dont loose the bungalow   .

Hope everyone else is okay.

Elly


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Elly - you are so right, this whole site has been a god send to me - hope AF comes soon - def go to doctors if you still no AF - we do enough waiting during tx Hope your house situation works its self out x

Woooo hoooo re AF Spinny x

Am feeling really crappy - my boss at work who is also a close friend just told me his wife is pregnant, he was v supportive when I lost baby small last month - just feeling a bit funny as they must have known along that she was pregnant ? Just wierd feeling - not sure anything could have been done differently  - just wierd feeling - she also works beside us so ...........Know Im being wierd myself but .........  Anyway roll on FET - but seems AGES away.

big hugs to all x corin x


----------

